# Fahren über Geröll/losen Untergrund



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

Liebe Forengemeinde, leider habe ich ( andere wohl nicht) ein Problem mit o.g. Untergrund.

Bergauf ist das machbar, bergab nehme ich Bodenproben.  Um das genauer zu definieren, es handelt sich 
a)
Um so eine Art Schieferplatten sie haben untereinander kein Halt und sind beim begehen schon Recht rutschig.
Das VR hat Grip, schiebt aber bei Lenkbewegungen bzw.  ganz sanften Bremsen mit VR die Platten einfach weg. Die Folge ist, das ich die Kontrolle verliere.
Gleiches wenn ich nur Bremse HR betätige.

b)

Richtiges Geröll, also eine Mischung aus faustgroße, und kleinerer Steine die einfach unter dem VR "wegspringen" und den Lenker "verreisen", oder sich mit dem VR mitbewegen ( mitrollen) und dadurch meine Lenkbewegungen eliminieren ( Kontrollverlust).
Am VR habe ich 1,5 Bar, sonst würde mein VR zum Maschinengewehr mutieren und unentwegt Steine umherschießen.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, wenn der Gripp, also der Untergrund einfach unter dem VR wegspringt bzw. Wegrollt und man ausgleichslenkungen macht, der nächste Stein rollt oder springt weg bis man sich hinlegte.


Die Frage könnt ihr euch denken, wie fährt man sowas ?


----------



## everywhere.local (7. September 2018)

Nicht bremsen, keine verrückten Bewegungen machen. Das Rad findet einen besseren weg als du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Nicht bremsen, keine verrückten Bewegungen machen. Das Rad findet einen besseren weg als du


Bergab nicht bremsen..  

Das ist echt steil. Wenn es nur 50 m wären okay, aber das zieht sich rund 1,5 km bergab.
Keine Ahnung welchen Speed ich da drauf hätte..80 km/h ?
Die letzten 100 m sind dann Asphalt, reicht locker zum Bremsen, aber ich will da nicht mit 80 Sachen runter 

Mit 60 km/h ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ..


----------



## everywhere.local (7. September 2018)

Natürlich sollst du bremsen. Aber nicht dort, wo du leicht wegrutscht. Wenn dein Rad ausbricht, sofort Bremse lösen.


----------



## Danimal (7. September 2018)

Wenn es so steil und rutschig ist, dass am Vorderrad kein Grip zu erzeugen ist, dann würde ich in den Surf-Modus übergehen. Also das Gewicht eher nach hinten verlagern und die Vorderradbremse nur ganz sanft betätigen, dafür hinten an der Blockiergrenze fahren und mehr oder minder komplett über das Hinterrad steuern.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. September 2018)

ähm na klar hat das bei dir schon mal funktioniert?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2018)

Zwei Fragen stellen sich mir:

1.) Wie fahren andere da runter? Dann könntest du mal hinterherfahren
2.) Musst du da runter?


----------



## pib (7. September 2018)

Mein erster Gedanke: mit was für einem Ratt fährst darunter?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. September 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke: mit was für einem Ratt fährst darunter?


Schätze mal ein Mountainbike?


----------



## pib (7. September 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Schätze mal ein Mountainbike?



Den Begriff kann man ziemlich weit dehnen.


----------



## Ahija (7. September 2018)

Haben bei uns auch Schieferstellen - wirklich eine Hausnummer für sich.
Vorher bremsen - das entsprechende Teilstück so ruhig wie möglich fahren - danach wieder verzögern.

Oder halt ballern .. Bremse auf und durch. Rad findet seinen Weg wie @bastifunbiker schon sagte. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. September 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Den Begriff kann man ziemlich weit dehnen.


War auch zugegeben ne bewusst provokante Antwort.  

Er fährt sein MTB mit 1,5 Bar am Vorderrad, das reicht mir eigentlich bereits als grobe Info. 
Also scheint er da keine Trennscheiben montiert zu haben sondern MTB-Reifen in gängiger Breite.
Da scheint es mir weniger um das Rad als um die Fahrtechnik zu gehen.
Ich würde da wohl behutsamer runterfahren und insbesonders vorne sehr vorsichtig bremsen.


----------



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen stellen sich mir:
> 
> 1.) Wie fahren andere da runter? Dann könntest du mal hinterherfahren
> 2.) Musst du da runter?



Andere fahren da garnicht runter. Ich habe ein einziges mal einen Biker gesehen, der ist nicht auf dem Weg gefahren sondern daneben, und hat auch gleich die erste Ausfahrt genommen und ist vom Weg runter.

Nein, ich muss da nicht fahren. Falls das nicht fahrbar sein sollte kann ich damit leben, ich dachte nur es wäre möglich und ich bin zu doof.


----------



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke: mit was für einem Ratt fährst darunter?



Ein Cube Access Hybrid, 27,5 Zoll Tubeless Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Magura MT5, Rock Shox Judy Silber, der Rest Shimano XT bzw. SLX und SRAM EX1 Kurbel.

Also schon ein MTB Hardtail. Die Magura, Kurbel und Tubeless reifen habe ich nachgerüstet.


----------



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Natürlich sollst du bremsen. Aber nicht dort, wo du leicht wegrutscht. Wenn dein Rad ausbricht, sofort Bremse lösen.



Der ganze Weg ist voller Geröll über rund 1,5 km Länge. Da gibt es keine Stelle wo man nicht leicht ausrutscht.

Der andere Weg mit Schiefer sind nur ca 100 m, endet aber in einer Spitzkehre, auch da kann ich nicht runterballern, wegen Spitzkehre.

Aber so wie ich die Kommentare lese Brauch ich mir keinen Kopf machen, es liegt nicht an meiner Unfähigkeit sondern es ist wohl in der Kombination nur fur Profis fahrbar, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## pib (7. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ein Cube Access Hybrid, 27,5 Zoll Tubeless Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Magura MT5, Rock Shox Judy Silber, der Rest Shimano XT bzw. SLX und SRAM EX1 Kurbel.
> 
> Also schon ein MTB Hardtail. Die Magura, Kurbel und Tubeless reifen habe ich nachgerüstet.



OK, sorry da kann ich dann nicht mehr weiter helfen..... keine Ahnung wie man sowas damit fahren kann....


----------



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

pib schrieb:


> OK, sorry da kann ich dann nicht mehr weiter helfen..... keine Ahnung wie man sowas damit fahren kann....


Wieso "damit fahren" ?

Ich glaube nicht, dass es mit einem Spezialized Carbon Downhill Fully mit 30 cm Federweg und vergoldeten Bremshebel einfacher wäre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (7. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es mit einem Spezialized Carbon Downhill Fully mit 30 cm Federweg und vergoldeten Bremshebel einfacher wäre ...



Aufjedenfall wäre es das. Nicht wegen dem Gold oder dem Carbon, aber wegen "downhill" und "Fully".
Und von E-bikes habe ich keine Ahnung. Schätze da muss man aufgrund des GEwichtes und Schwerpunktes andere Fahrskills haben. Daher kann ich da keinen sinnvollen Rat geben.


----------



## Skwal (7. September 2018)

Ich denke der Ansatzpunkt sind Lenkbewegungen.

Du musst eben versuchen möglichst nicht zu "lenken", sondern das Rad unter dir mit geöffneten Knien bewegen lassen. Der Oberkörper gleicht dann durch Schwerpunktveränderungen wieder aus.


----------



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall wäre es das. Nicht wegen dem Gold oder dem Carbon, aber wegen "downhill" und "Fully".
> Und von E-bikes habe ich keine Ahnung. Schätze da muss man aufgrund des GEwichtes und Schwerpunktes andere Fahrskills haben. Daher kann ich da keinen sinnvollen Rat geben.


Ich erlaube mir Marc Brodesser zu zitieren :
"Den längsten Federweg haben wir in den Armen und Beinen"
Sicher mag ein Fully Sinn ergeben bei Sprüngen, Drops usw. leugnet keiner. Aber ob das bei Geröll einen Vorteil hat ? Sicher auch kein Nachteil. 

Mit den Fahrskills hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Vieles ist einfacher, anderes ist schwerer. Aber das Gewicht bleibt ( oder soll ) egal bei welchem Rad immer zentral uber dem Tretlager sein.


----------



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Ich denke der Ansatzpunkt sind Lenkbewegungen.
> 
> Du musst eben versuchen möglichst nicht zu "lenken", sondern das Rad unter dir mit geöffneten Knien bewegen lassen. Der Oberkörper gleicht dann durch Schwerpunktveränderungen wieder aus.



Kann ich heute mal so versuchen. Im Ernst.
Falls ich mich heute nicht mehr melde ging es schief.

Also bremsen ja, aber nicht wirklich lenken sondern nur das Bike leicht umlegen zum leichten Richtungswechsel.


----------



## _Ronin_ (7. September 2018)

Ein Foto vom Streckenabschnitt würde sicher helfen! Auf Alpinen loosen Steinpassagen schaue ich eigentlich immer voraus wo es einen guten "Anlieger" / Support für die Pneus gibt dort wo man einen Richtungswechsel machen muss. Dann möglichst gerade ohne Lenkbewegungen das Steinfeld runterballern mit dem "Anlieger" im Visier... Dort möglichst wenig Lenken und den Lenker nicht verkrampft halten sondern das Bike unter einem Arbeiten lassen. An das Gefühl muss man sich erst ein bisschen gewöhnen. Nun das Bike in eine geeignete Stelle reindrücken um somit den Richtungswechsel zu vollziehen. Nun immer so weiter... Immer möglichst gerade und dann Bike in die Kurve legen.

Anderer Stil wäre wie gesagt surfen mit dem Bike / lenken übers Hinterrad. Dies sollte man allerdings nicht auf nem präparierten Weg machen sondern nur im Geröllfeld...


----------



## RFS_134 (7. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Aber so wie ich die Kommentare lese Brauch ich mir keinen Kopf machen, es liegt nicht an meiner Unfähigkeit sondern es ist wohl in der Kombination nur fur Profis fahrbar, wenn überhaupt.


Kann man so nicht stehen lassen, ich bin alles andere als ein Fahrtechnik-Profi und hier eine Abfahrt auf losem Schotter im Urlaub in den Alpen:




Habe bemerkt es geht am einfachsten wenn man den Schwerpunkt absenkt, also sich klein macht auf dem Rad und vor allem den Lenker locker festhalten, nicht verkrampfen. Den Rest macht das Bike von alleine (wurde ja schon erwähnt oben). Die Geschwindigkeit dürfte aber hier schon zwischen 60-80km/h gelegen haben, vor allem am Schluss..

Letztes Jahr bin ich da extrem vorsichtig und dauerbremsend noch runter, das fühlte sich viel schlimmer an als einfach laufenlassen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. September 2018)

Echt, wenn ich so Sachen lese wie "übers Hinterrad steuern im Schotter" und so Schwachsinn dann ist wohl klar dass ihr da einfach was nachplappert was ihr mal irgendwo gehört habt und für euch vielleicht irgendwie cool klingt. Gehört für mich in die gleiche Kategorie wie wenn Leute behaupten, im Tiefschnee sei es eine gute Idee, mit bisschen Rückenlage zu fahren.


----------



## _Ronin_ (7. September 2018)

Warum sollte das Schwachsinn sein? Schon mal ein Video gesehen wie schotterartige Steilhänge mit dem Bike gefahren werden? Wenn man sonst nicht mehr Bremsen kann muss man dass halt via Grip mim Hinterrad machen. Ausserdem empfiehlt es sich sehr wohl mit etwas Rücklage im Tiefschnee mit dem Bike zu fahren da man sonst sehr schnell über den Lenker fliegt, rede aus eigener Erfahrung...

Aber ich glaube das Nützt dem Threadstarter alles nicht weiter. Wie gesagt Bike locker unter einem arbeiten lassen und nicht verkrampfen...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. September 2018)

Also ich kann zum Thema "über's Hinterrad steuern" auch nix beisteuern.  Aber im Tiefschnee fahre ich auch mit Rückenlage, da mir das Board ansonsten unterduckert.


----------



## Edith L. (7. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ein Cube Access Hybrid,......
> 
> Also schon ein *e*MTB Hardtail.



Ich hab es mal verbessert!



Danimal schrieb:


> Wenn es so steil und rutschig ist, dass am Vorderrad kein Grip zu erzeugen ist, dann würde ich in den Surf-Modus übergehen. Also das Gewicht eher nach hinten verlagern und die Vorderradbremse nur ganz sanft betätigen, dafür hinten an der Blockiergrenze fahren und mehr oder minder komplett über das Hinterrad steuern.



Wenn es richtig steil und mächtig abwärts geht, dann kann es nur so gehen! Die Geschwindigkeit kann man dabei nur über die Hinterradbremse steuern! Ist die aber einmal gelöst, kann es möglicherweise in so einem Hang kein zurück mehr geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal verbessert!
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn es richtig steil und mächtig abwärts geht, dann kann es nur so gehen! Die Geschwindigkeit kann man dabei nur über die Hinterradbremse steuern! Ist die aber einmal gelöst, kann es möglicherweise in so einem Hang kein zurück mehr geben!


OK, eMTB. Ich hätte auf den Umstand explizit hingewiesen wenn es um Bergaufahrten gegangen wäre. Aber bergab auf Geröll, ich denke nicht das es da gravierende Unterschiede in der Fahrtechnik gibt.  Pedalieren werde ich bei dem Gefälle sicher nicht .


Und ja, mein Eindruck ist auch, dass wenn der "Point of no Return" überschritten ist, man nicht mehr auf dem Untergrund zum stehen kommt.


----------



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht stehen lassen, ich bin alles andere als ein Fahrtechnik-Profi und hier eine Abfahrt auf losem Schotter im Urlaub in den Alpen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee.. das trift es nicht so ganz. Mit Schotter kann ich ganz gut umgehen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht mag. Geröll ist da eine andere Kategorie. Hab es heute nicht geschafft, ich mach Mal Bilder und Stelle sie hier ein .
Bringt sonst nix, da jeder eine andere Sicht der Dinge hat


----------



## ExcelBiker (7. September 2018)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> hier eine Abfahrt auf losem Schotter


Äh, wo ist bitte da der lose Schotter???

An den TE: Wie steil ist das Gelände? Kannst du das irgendwie beschreiben / Angaben zur Neigung dazu machen? Evtl. Bilder? Normalerweise ist etwas schneller fahren da die richtige Technik. Muß ja nicht im Sturzflug ungebremst runter gehen, aber der unbedarfte Anfänger fährt im losen Geröll fast immer zu langsam.


----------



## RFS_134 (7. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Nee.. das trift es nicht so ganz.


Ja mach lieber mal Bilder sonst weiß keiner was genau du meinst..


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Äh, wo ist bitte da der lose Schotter???


Na unter den Reifen  wie heißt das denn bei Dir? Das Zeug im oberen Teil würde ich schon "loser Schotter" nennen weil das sehr nachgegeben hat, bzw. man leicht drauf "schwimmen" konnte, ok im unteren Teil ist es eine Art "Kiesweg" oder so


----------



## ExcelBiker (7. September 2018)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> wie heißt das denn bei Dir?


Heitßt bei mir "ein paar lose Steine auf festem Untergrund." Nach der Beschreibung vom TE geht es da um Geröll, bei dem kein fester Untergrund mehr zu finden ist.


----------



## RFS_134 (7. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Heitßt bei mir "ein paar lose Steine auf festem Untergrund." Nach der Beschreibung vom TE geht es da um Geröll, bei dem kein fester Untergrund mehr zu finden ist.


Alles klar, ja Geröll ist tatsächlich nochmal was anderes. Habe auf nem alpinen Trail auch Bekanntschaft mit sowas gemacht und beim Absteigen vom Rad hat der Geröll-Untergrund nachgegeben und ich bin ne Geröllhalde runtergeschliddert. Gab ne Rippenprellung und das Bike ist mir noch auf den Schädel geflogen.. Also da konnte man nicht mal gescheit laufen, fahren würde ich da nicht


----------



## Trailjam (7. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Äh, wo ist bitte da der lose Schotter???
> 
> An den TE: Wie steil ist das Gelände? Kannst du das irgendwie beschreiben / Angaben zur Neigung dazu machen? Evtl. Bilder? Normalerweise ist etwas schneller fahren da die richtige Technik. Muß ja nicht im Sturzflug ungebremst runter gehen, aber der unbedarfte Anfänger fährt im losen Geröll fast immer zu langsam.


Bilder folgen .. evtl. dieses WE oder Anfang nächster Woche.

Zu langsam.. ja ! Kann sein, weil bei zu viel Speed komme ich nicht mehr zum stehen.
Nicht weil Bremsen zu schlecht, sondern Verlust von Gripp. Das Zeug gleitet einfach unter den Räder weg.

Der Vergleich hinkt etwas, aber Versuch mal auf einem weg bedeckt mit Kugellager Kugeln zu bremsen.

Ganz so schlimm ist es natürlich nicht, aber daran erinnert es mich.

Ich will aber nicht ausschließen, dass ich den Untergrund einfach nicht "drauf" habe.

Deswegen, Bilder Folgen


----------



## Vogelsito (7. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Echt, wenn ich so Sachen lese wie "übers Hinterrad steuern im Schotter" und so Schwachsinn dann ist wohl klar dass ihr da einfach was nachplappert was ihr mal irgendwo gehört habt und für euch vielleicht irgendwie cool klingt. Gehört für mich in die gleiche Kategorie wie wenn Leute behaupten, im Tiefschnee sei es eine gute Idee, mit bisschen Rückenlage zu fahren.



Ist wohl so, hat uns der Fahrtechniktrainer im Kurs auch gesagt. Wenn das Vorderrad bei der Abfahrt keinen Grip hat, dann über das Hinterrad bis zum Blockieren und dann "Surfen".
Aber auch gleich darauf verwiesen, dass das eine eher fortgeschrittene Technik ist, bei der man viel Kontrolle über sein Bike haben muss.
Also nichts für mich.


----------



## Danimal (7. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Echt, wenn ich so Sachen lese wie "übers Hinterrad steuern im Schotter" und so Schwachsinn...



Is klar! So sieht der Schwachsinn in etwa aus:
https://gfycat.com/windingcoldcassowary
Aber für jeden nicht schwachsinnigen Tip ist der TE sicher dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (8. September 2018)

Du hast eben keine Ahnung was du in dem Video eigentlich siehst. Was glaubst du denn, würde in so einer Fahrsituation mit dem Vorderrad passieren, wenn du auf dem Hinterrad hängen würdest?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (8. September 2018)

Du könntest dir auch überlegen, bevor du sowas schreibst, wie es einem nicht halbwegs entlasteten Hinterrad überhaupt möglich sein soll, sich auf weichem Untergrund, wo es sich leicht eingräbt, so zu bewegen.


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

Danimal schrieb:


> Is klar! So sieht der Schwachsinn in etwa aus:
> https://gfycat.com/windingcoldcassowary
> Aber für jeden nicht schwachsinnigen Tip ist der TE sicher dankbar.



Vor jedem der so auf Sand ? Downhill fährt und mit dem Hinterrad lenkt mach ich den hier :

Aber ich kann das nicht, und werde sicher auch das dort nicht üben.
Ich verstehe nicht mal wie das geht, und ob das überhaupt auf Geröll geht.

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Downhill Profi, nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. September 2018)

Tröste Dich, ich werd auch niemals nie irgendwo so runtersurfen wie dieser coole Kerl. 

Und ob dies auf Deiner Strecke auch so klappen würde steht eh noch auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. September 2018)

Auf dem Hinterrad surfen kann man machen. 
Wenn man weiß was man tut....

Besonders bei Geröllhalden. Da kommt man anders kaum runter, weil sich das Vorderrad gerne eingräbt.

Für alle anderen bedeutet ein leichtes Vorderrad keinerlei Führung mehr, es kann sich aufschaukeln und der Lenker schlägt von einer zur anderen Seite.
Und lenken ist auch nicht möglich.

Ist wie mit dem Skateboard eine steile Straße zu fahren. Wer’s kann bremst schön über kurze oder lange Schwünge. Die anderen werden immer schneller und verlieren die Kontrolle.


----------



## Danimal (8. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du hast eben keine Ahnung was du in dem Video eigentlich siehst. Was glaubst du denn, würde in so einer Fahrsituation mit dem Vorderrad passieren, wenn du auf dem Hinterrad hängen würdest?



Anstatt hier nur unqualifiziert rumzulabern, mach doch lieber nen besseren Vorschlag. ICH fahre in der Art seit 30 Jahren Geröllhalden runter (wenn auch nicht in dem Style und in der Geschwindigkeit wie in dem Video) und ICH habe noch keine bessere Variante gefunden, sowas heile runterzukommen. Ich kenne reichlich Geröllfelder (Gornergrat=>Zermatt) oder Schieferabfahrten (Ligurien), die ich eben nur mit offener Vorderradbremse mit driftendem Hinterrad runterfahren würde. Was anderes traue ich mich nicht und ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich auch nicht, wie es sonst überhaupt gehen sollte. Bevor Du mir also permanent "keine Ahnung" und "Schwachsinn" unterstellst, komm von Deinem hohen Ross runter und erzähl uns Noobs wie es wirklich geht. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

Sieht aus wie trockenes Flussbet


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

Es ist steiler als es aussieht, die Kamera kann es nicht einfangen.


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

Meine Schuh als Größenvergleich ( Größe 41)


----------



## Danimal (8. September 2018)

Da gibt’s doch ne geschmeidige Linie am Rand des Weges...


----------



## scratch_a (8. September 2018)

Also ich würde da etwas am Rand fahren, da schaut es etwas befestigter aus.
Ansonsten würde ich es wie fast immer mit zentral auf dem Rad probieren und dann das Rad machen lassen.


----------



## DeBailey (8. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du könntest dir auch überlegen, bevor du sowas schreibst, wie es einem nicht halbwegs entlasteten Hinterrad überhaupt möglich sein soll, sich auf weichem Untergrund, wo es sich leicht eingräbt, so zu bewegen.


Achso verstehe du entlastest das Hinter- und das Vorderrad. Da ich diese Technik noch nicht so beherrsche, halte ich es lieber wie Danimal und entlaste das Vorderrad damit es sich nicht eingräbt, dann hast nämlich komplett verloren. Übers Hinterrad lenken als Bezeichnung ist aber vielleicht doch bisschen unglücklich. Wedeln wie beim Skifahren passt vielleicht eher.


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

Danimal schrieb:


> Da gibt’s doch ne geschmeidige Linie am Rand des Weges...


Stimmt, aber das wäre nur meine "Notlösung" .  Es ging nur darum die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und auch sicher dadurch fahren zu können, falls möglich.

Das Geröll zieht sich so 1,5 km bis unten zu dem kleinen Bauernhof. Dann erst kommen ca 100 m Asphalt, und ganz am Anfang 50 m Asphaltiert


----------



## ExcelBiker (8. September 2018)

@Trailjam , eingentlich eine völlig harmlose Stelle. Die Bilder helfen gut weiter.

Wenn du was von "Vorderrad springt" und "rollt auf den Steinen weg" schreibst, habe ich einen ganz anderen Verdacht als nur fehlendes Fahrkönnen. Erst mal: Du schreibst, dass du einen Nobby Nic mit 1,5 bar hast. Wie breit ist der Reifen? Die 1,5 bar wären bei einem 2,35er Reifen gut (abhängig vom eigenen Gewicht). Wenn der deutlich breiter wäre, also eher 2,6", dann wäre evtl. der Druck zu hoch. Ich selbst habe keine Erfahrung mit breiteren Reifen als 2,4", kann also nur nachplappern, was andere schreiben. Das nächste, was mir einfällt, ist die Abstimmung der Federgabel. Wenn die nicht passt, dann springt das Vorderrad bei den Steinchen tatsächlich, was einen massiven Gripverlust zur Folge hätte. Auch wenn es eine eher kurzhubige preiswerte Gabel ist, muss die mit den Steinen fertig werden ohne zu bocken!

Zur Fahrtechnik: Ich bin da vom Material anderes gewöhnt. Nach den Bildern würde ich sagen "Bremse auf und runter". Gut, ich hab ein Enduro mit entsprechend gutem Fahrwerk ... ist nicht ganz vergleichbar mit deinem Bike. Wenn du die Sache mit dem Reifendruck und der Gabeleinstellung richtig hast, solltest du auf jeden Fall ohne größere Probleme da runter fahren können. Haltung auf dem Bike zentral und ausgewogen (nichts mit hinten sitzen oder so, das braucht's erst bei ganz anderem Untergrund). Du kannst das sicher auch ganz langsam (Schrittgeschwindigkeit) fahren, aber etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit hilft hier ungemein zum stabilisieren. Das heißt hier nicht "Bremsen auf", sondern eher kontrolliert mit deutlich schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Bremsen eher mit der hinteren, der Vordereifen ist sowieso schon mit den Lenkkräften beschäftigt.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## DeBailey (8. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> @Trailjam , eingentlich eine völlig harmlose Stelle. Die Bilder helfen gut weiter.
> 
> Wenn du was von "Vorderrad springt" und "rollt auf den Steinen weg" schreibst, habe ich einen ganz anderen Verdacht als nur fehlendes Fahrkönnen. Erst mal: Du schreibst, dass du einen Nobby Nic mit 1,5 bar hast. Wie breit ist der Reifen? Die 1,5 bar wären bei einem 2,35er Reifen gut (abhängig vom eigenen Gewicht). Wenn der deutlich breiter wäre, also eher 2,6", dann wäre evtl. der Druck zu hoch. Ich selbst habe keine Erfahrung mit breiteren Reifen als 2,4", kann also nur nachplappern, was andere schreiben. Das nächste, was mir einfällt, ist die Abstimmung der Federgabel. Wenn die nicht passt, dann springt das Vorderrad bei den Steinchen tatsächlich, was einen massiven Gripverlust zur Folge hätte. Auch wenn es eine eher kurzhubige preiswerte Gabel ist, muss die mit den Steinen fertig werden ohne zu bocken!
> 
> ...




Stimme meinem Vorredner zu, ich dachte wir sprechen hier von richtig losem Untergrund. Das hier sieht mir eher nach einem grob geschotterten Weg aus. Vielleicht mal noch einen Fahrtechnikkurs in Betracht ziehen, sind um sowas zu lernen ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> @Trailjam , eingentlich eine völlig harmlose Stelle. Die Bilder helfen gut weiter.
> 
> Wenn du was von "Vorderrad springt" und "rollt auf den Steinen weg" schreibst, habe ich einen ganz anderen Verdacht als nur fehlendes Fahrkönnen. Erst mal: Du schreibst, dass du einen Nobby Nic mit 1,5 bar hast. Wie breit ist der Reifen? Die 1,5 bar wären bei einem 2,35er Reifen gut (abhängig vom eigenen Gewicht). Wenn der deutlich breiter wäre, also eher 2,6", dann wäre evtl. der Druck zu hoch. Ich selbst habe keine Erfahrung mit breiteren Reifen als 2,4", kann also nur nachplappern, was andere schreiben. Das nächste, was mir einfällt, ist die Abstimmung der Federgabel. Wenn die nicht passt, dann springt das Vorderrad bei den Steinchen tatsächlich, was einen massiven Gripverlust zur Folge hätte. Auch wenn es eine eher kurzhubige preiswerte Gabel ist, muss die mit den Steinen fertig werden ohne zu bocken!
> 
> ...



Danke für deine hilfreiche und ausführliche Antwort. 
Ich habe 27,5 x 2,6 Tubeless, und finde deinen Hinweis mit dem Reifendruck ganz plausibel. Wie ich geschrieben habe springen die Steine unter dem VR weg, was mich ständig zu Ausgleichslenkungen bringt, dann springt der nächste Stein weg usw.
Bei geringerem Reifendruck dürften die Steine nicht mehr springen, sondern der Reifen satt drüber rollen.

Problem : der Minimalreifendruck wird mit 1,5 Bar angegeben. Das fühlt sich wirklich etwas hart an. Bei weniger habe ich Angst vor einem Felgendurchlag

Auf wie viel Bar sollte ich runter gehen ?
Ich denke 1 Bar wäre ok ?

An Probleme mit der Gabel glaube ich nicht,  eher wirklich zuviel Druck auf den "Schlappen"

Über Ratschläge zum optimalen Druck wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

DeBailey schrieb:


> Stimme meinem Vorredner zu, ich dachte wir sprechen hier von richtig losem Untergrund. Das hier sieht mir eher nach einem grob geschotterten Weg aus. Vielleicht mal noch einen Fahrtechnikkurs in Betracht ziehen, sind um sowas zu lernen ganz hilfreich.




Lese dir die Antwort von Excelbiker nochmals durch, überlege was er geschrieben hat, und dann sinniere über die Frage, wer von euch 2 eine hilfreiche Antwort gegeben hat, von der Ich und viel. auch andere Leser profitieren können.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. September 2018)

Geh mal lieber in kleineren 0,2er-Schritten runter, also erst einmal auf 1,3.
Dann mal auf 1,1 probieren.
Wobei das schon ganz schön wenig ist.


----------



## ExcelBiker (8. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> der Minimalreifendruck wird mit 1,5 Bar angegeben


Das sind ziemlich sinnfreie Angaben. Weitere Parameter wie Felgenbreite und Fahrergewicht werden da völlig ignoriert. Ich habe in meinen 2,4" Reifen 1,45 bar drin +- a bissl was. Und obwohl ich da sicher nicht vorsichtig fahre, hab ich vorne so gut wie keine Durchschläge. Mein Gewicht ist fahrfertig bei ca. 83 kg. (Hammer-Ali war schneller ...). Du kannst auch 0,1er Schritte probieren. Wichtig ist da schon ein präziser Druckmesser. Ich verwende das kleine blaue Teil von Schwalbe. Nachdem deine Teststecke auch aufwärts zu fahren geht, kannst du schön direkt probieren, wenn du in kleinen Schritten den Druck erniedrigst. Wenn der Reifen vorne schwammig wird, war's zu wenig Druck.



Trailjam schrieb:


> An Probleme mit der Gabel glaube ich nicht


Wart mal ab, bis der Reifendruck passt. Dann kannst du dir die Gabel vornehmen. Ich habe schon öfters erlebt, dass jemand sagt "Gabel passt ..." und es hat nichts gepasst. Hab ich gerade vor etwa zwei Wochen wieder erlebt.


----------



## Diddo (8. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Es ist steiler als es aussieht, die Kamera kann es nicht einfangen.



Was genau hindert dich daran den festen Untergrund am Rand zu nutzen?


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Geh mal lieber in kleineren 0,2er-Schritten runter, also erst einmal auf 1,3.
> Dann mal auf 1,1 probieren.
> Wobei das schon ganz schön wenig ist.



Ähh.. 0,2er Schritte ?  

Also das ist so.. ähh...

Meine Luftpumpe hat nur ganze Schritte, und die liegen sehr eng beisammen.


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das sind ziemlich sinnfreie Angaben. Weitere Parameter wie Felgenbreite und Fahrergewicht werden da völlig ignoriert. Ich habe in meinen 2,4" Reifen 1,45 bar drin +- a bissl was. Und obwohl ich da sicher nicht vorsichtig fahre, hab ich vorne so gut wie keine Durchschläge. Mein Gewicht ist fahrfertig bei ca. 83 kg. (Hammer-Ali war schneller ...). Du kannst auch 0,1er Schritte probieren. Wichtig ist da schon ein präziser Druckmesser. Ich verwende das kleine blaue Teil von Schwalbe. Nachdem deine Teststecke auch aufwärts zu fahren geht, kannst du schön direkt probieren, wenn du in kleinen Schritten den Druck erniedrigst. Wenn der Reifen vorne schwammig wird, war's zu wenig Druck.
> 
> 
> Wart mal ab, bis der Reifendruck passt. Dann kannst du dir die Gabel vornehmen. Ich habe schon öfters erlebt, dass jemand sagt "Gabel passt ..." und es hat nichts gepasst. Hab ich gerade vor etwa zwei Wochen wieder erlebt.



Jepp, so ein "präzisen Druckmesser " aka "blaues Ding von Schwalbe" müsste ich mir erst noch besorgen.


Wahrscheinlich ist der Druckmesser der Handluftpumpe für den Eimer ??


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> Was genau hindert dich daran den festen Untergrund am Rand zu nutzen?


Gar nichts 

Nur will ich gerne "Dinge können".
Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich eines Tages vor dem gleichen Problem stehen könnte, aber kein fester Untergrund am Rand da ist, dafür aber ein Abgrund oder ähnliches.

Da muss ich das fahren ( oder eben laufen) können.


----------



## ExcelBiker (8. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist der Druckmesser der Handluftpumpe für den Eimer ??


Ziemlich sicher. Die Dinger taugen meistens nicht mal als Schätzeisen, da kannst du auch die "Daumen-Methode" nehmen.


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ziemlich sicher. Die Dinger taugen meistens nicht mal als Schätzeisen, da kannst du auch die "Daumen-Methode" nehmen.



OK..  Ich werde dann mal einen ordentlichen Druckmesser besorgen. Google wird mir schon helfen bei der Suche, so viele blaue Druckmesser von Schwalbe wird es wohl nicht geben.  
Dann fahre ich nochmal mit geprüften 1,4 Bar, also 1,5 - 0,1 da runter.
( Falls der Druckmesser nicht sagt, ich habe 2 Bar drauf, dann gehe ich auf 1,5)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (8. September 2018)

Guckst du:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Airmax-Pro-Luftdruckpruefer-p19556/


----------



## scratch_a (8. September 2018)

Ich fahre vorne meist mit ca. 1,4bar bei 29x2,4 (Baron) und hatte noch nie ein Problem mit Durchschlägen (nackt ca. 72kg). Bei 2,6er kann man je nach Fahrergewicht evtl. noch etwas runter. Haben den Airmax immer im Rucksack dabei.


----------



## DeBailey (8. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Lese dir die Antwort von Excelbiker nochmals durch, überlege was er geschrieben hat, und dann sinniere über die Frage, wer von euch 2 eine hilfreiche Antwort gegeben hat, von der Ich und viel. auch andere Leser profitieren können.


Bitte? Habe sie mir doch durchgelesen, sonst hätte ich ja nicht zustimmen können. Ich hatte ja vorher nicht erwartet, dass diese Abfahrt ein Problem darstellt. Deshalb auch der gutgemeinte Rat mit dem Fahrtechnikkurs.
Außerdem hatte dir gar keine Antwort gegeben, sondern den Müll den Joe geschrieben hat, sarkastisch kommentiert.


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Guckst du:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Airmax-Pro-Luftdruckpruefer-p19556/



Bestellt !


----------



## Trailjam (8. September 2018)

DeBailey schrieb:


> Bitte? Habe sie mir doch durchgelesen, sonst hätte ich ja nicht zustimmen können. Ich hatte ja vorher nicht erwartet, dass diese Abfahrt ein Problem darstellt. Deshalb auch der gutgemeinte Rat mit dem Fahrtechnikkurs.
> Außerdem hatte dir gar keine Antwort gegeben, sondern den Müll den Joe geschrieben hat, sarkastisch kommentiert.



Ich kenne dich nicht, will auch nicht urteilen.
Aber Leute die sich an den Aussagen von anderen aufhängen und daraus wieder eigene Rückschlüsse ziehen sind mir suspekt.
Einfach desswegen weil ExcelBike sinnvolle Tips gegeben hat und nicht mein Problem als mangelnde Fahrtechnik abwertete.
Ich bin zum Beispiel jemand, der das Problem mit Wurzeln 0 nachvollziehen kann.

Ich fahr einfach darüber, egal wie dick und wie viele, nass oder trocken.. Who Cares ?

Komme ich nun auf die Idee, alle die ein Problem mit Wurzeln haben einen Technikkurs zu empfehlen ? 

Nein ! Jeder hat stärken und Schwächen.
That's live.
Genau dafür gibt's so Foren, sich zu helfen und Ratschläge zu geben, nicht um andere herabzustufen.

PS

Am Samstag hab ich meinen Technikkurs Stufe 2.


----------



## RFS_134 (8. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Es ist steiler als es aussieht, die Kamera kann es nicht einfangen.


Das ist ̶h̶̶a̶̶r̶̶m̶̶l̶̶o̶̶s̶̶e̶̶r̶̶e̶̶s̶̶ ̶̶z̶̶e̶̶u̶̶g̶̶ ̶̶a̶̶l̶̶s̶  vergleichbarer Untergrund wie in meinem Video^^ also doch "lockere Steine auf festem Untergrund" oder sowas...aber was solls..


Trailjam schrieb:


> Am Samstag hab ich meinen Technikkurs Stufe 2.


 Top, viel Spaß!Sowas bringt immer was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (8. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> springen die Steine unter dem VR weg, was mich ständig zu Ausgleichslenkungen bringt


Versuche die Ausgleichslenkungen möglichst nicht zu machen. Das Rad wie bereits geschrieben locker unter dir arbeiten lassen, den Lenker dabei möglichst gerade halten. Das ist sicherlich schwerer, wenn der Bock mit Akku und Motor ausgestattet ist.
Ich behaupte der gezeigte Weg ist selbst mit einem komplett ungefederten Rad mit vernünftig eingestellten Reifen fahrbar, wenn Position auf dem Rad und Vertrauen in das Rad stimmen. Wie ebenfalls beschrieben findet das Rad oft den besseren Weg als du.

Geröll ist das noch nicht, das sieht dann auch anders aus:


----------



## Edith L. (8. September 2018)

Schließe mich nach den Bilder nun den Ausführungen von Exelbiker an! Das Problem wird eher am Fahrwerk und den Einstellungen inkl dem Reifenluftdruck liegen!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. September 2018)

Danimal schrieb:


> Anstatt hier nur unqualifiziert rumzulabern, mach doch lieber nen besseren Vorschlag. ICH fahre in der Art seit 30 Jahren Geröllhalden runter (wenn auch nicht in dem Style und in der Geschwindigkeit wie in dem Video) und ICH habe noch keine bessere Variante gefunden, sowas heile runterzukommen. Ich kenne reichlich Geröllfelder (Gornergrat=>Zermatt) oder Schieferabfahrten (Ligurien), die ich eben nur mit offener Vorderradbremse mit driftendem Hinterrad runterfahren würde. Was anderes traue ich mich nicht und ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich auch nicht, wie es sonst überhaupt gehen sollte. Bevor Du mir also permanent "keine Ahnung" und "Schwachsinn" unterstellst, komm von Deinem hohen Ross runter und erzähl uns Noobs wie es wirklich geht. Danke.



was soll die Angriffigkeit? Kann ich doch nix dafür dass du nach 30 Jahren immer noch scheisse fährst...


----------



## DeBailey (9. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ich kenne dich nicht, will auch nicht urteilen.
> Aber Leute die sich an den Aussagen von anderen aufhängen und daraus wieder eigene Rückschlüsse ziehen sind mir suspekt.
> Einfach desswegen weil ExcelBike sinnvolle Tips gegeben hat und nicht mein Problem als mangelnde Fahrtechnik abwertete.
> Ich bin zum Beispiel jemand, der das Problem mit Wurzeln 0 nachvollziehen kann.
> ...





Junge lass gut sein, lies dir lieber nochmal durch was ich geschrieben hatte. Es ging im Grunde nur darum, dass du, entgegen der Aussage von Joe, eher das Vorderrad entlasten musst wenn der Untergrund zu weich wird.
Als es sich dann aber herausstellte, dass der Untergrund doch anders ist als gedacht, musste ich ExcelBike zustimmen. Meine Aussage behält aber weiterhin ihre Gültigkeit.

Auch ich will nicht über dich urteilen, aber wenn jemand irgendwas nicht fahren kann, dann ist das immer mangelnde Fahrtechnik, fehlendes Wissen zähle ich auch dazu und hier kann ein Kurs helfen.
Abwertend sehe ich hier gar nichts, jeder muss solche Dinge lernen, der eine indem er ev. mehrfach auf die Schnauze fliegt, bis er es kann, der andere in einem Kurs. Ich zähle mich bei diesem Problem zur ersten Gruppe, was ganz schön weh getan hat, deshalb hatte ich den anderen Weg empfohlen.
Abwertend siehst hier nur du einen solchen Kurs, sonst würdest du dich nicht so angegriffen fühlen.

Glaube aber ruhig weiter daran, dass 0,2-0,4 bar dein Problem lösen werden. Wenn du weiter runter gehst wird hier in Kürze ein Thread auftauchen a la "snakebite/burping, was tun?"


----------



## ExcelBiker (9. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> was soll die Angriffigkeit? Kann ich doch nix dafür dass du nach 30 Jahren immer noch scheisse fährst...


Der einzige, der in diesem Thread noch keinen einzigen konstruktiven Beitrag gebracht hat, bist du, @JoeArschtreter . Deshalb wirst du hier angegriffen. Einfach nur schreiben "du fährst scheisse ..." bringt niemanden weiter. Auch deine Wortwahl ist mehr als herablassend. Dazu kommt, dass du mit deiner Meinung hier ziemlich alleine da stehst. Also deshalb von mir meine Frage an dich: Was soll nach deiner Meinung der TE machen, damit er besser fährt? Bitte hier wirklich mal einen konstruktiven Beitrag posten!


----------



## WickedOne (9. September 2018)

Morgen,
Hat dein Rad eine dropper post oder fährst du mit Sattel oben da runter?


----------



## Trailjam (9. September 2018)

WickedOne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> Hat dein Rad eine dropper post oder fährst du mit Sattel oben da runter?



Nein, hat es noch nicht. Den Sattel Stelle ich per "Manual Impuls" runter. 
Also manuel durch öffnen der Sattelklemme.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (9. September 2018)

DeBailey schrieb:


> Junge lass gut sein, lies dir lieber nochmal durch was ich geschrieben hatte. Es ging im Grunde nur darum, dass du, entgegen der Aussage von Joe, eher das Vorderrad entlasten musst wenn der Untergrund zu weich wird.
> Als es sich dann aber herausstellte, dass der Untergrund doch anders ist als gedacht, musste ich ExcelBike zustimmen. Meine Aussage behält aber weiterhin ihre Gültigkeit.
> 
> Auch ich will nicht über dich urteilen, aber wenn jemand irgendwas nicht fahren kann, dann ist das immer mangelnde Fahrtechnik, fehlendes Wissen zähle ich auch dazu und hier kann ein Kurs helfen.
> ...


Ich denke hier glaubt KEINER daß ein geringerer Luftdruck alleine das Problem löst. Aber es könnte ihm durchaus die Sache ERLEICHTERN. Der Weg sieht auf den Fotos auch für mich nicht so krass aus wie ursprünglich geschildert, aber so gaaanz ohne scheint er ja nicht zu sein, und auf Fotos läßt sich selten erkennen wie steil es wirklich ist. Weniger Luftdruck in Kombination mit einem leicht weiter nach hinten versetzten Position und so auch vorne weniger bremsen könnte für @Trailjam allerdings durchaus die Erleuchtung bringen.


----------



## HTWolfi (9. September 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> mit einem leicht weiter nach hinten versetzten Position und so auch vorne weniger bremsen


Meine Erfahrung ist sehr oft genau anders herum.
Vorne wird zu wenig gebremst und man hängt zu weit hinten, speziell wenn man sich unsicher fühlt.
Der Weg ist ja auch nicht so extrem steil und das VR kann sich dort auch nicht wirklich eingraben.

Aber ohne Bilder oder Video der echten Fahrsituation, nicht zu beurteilen.

Ich fand den Hinweis von @DeBailey mit dem Fahrtechnikkurs eigentlich recht sinnvoll. Wir sind ja schließlich im Fahrtechnik Unterforum.
Muss ja nicht zwangsläufig ein kommerzieller Anbieter sein, kann ja durchaus auch ein Freund oder Mitfahrer übernehmen. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man sich genau DIE Problemstelle vornehmen kann.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (9. September 2018)

Ich weiß nicht wie steil der Weg tatsächlich ist, sowas kommt auf Fotos selten gut rüber.
Aber eingraben wird sich der Vorderreifen wohl eher nicht, da scheinst Du mir Recht zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (9. September 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist sehr oft genau anders herum.
> Vorne wird zu wenig gebremst und man hängt zu weit hinten, speziell wenn man sich unsicher fühlt.
> Der Weg ist ja auch nicht so extrem steil und das VR kann sich dort auch nicht wirklich eingraben.
> 
> ...



Ich schrieb doch, dass ich am Samstag ( so der Wettergott will) bereits den 2. Kurs.

Gegen Kurse habe ich nichts, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber Kurs 1 bestand aus folgenden Komponenten :

Bike Setup, Position auf dem Bike , Grundposition, Aktivposition, Bremsen, Vollbremsung ( Notbremsung) bremsen und Anfahren am ( steil ) Hang, Brensen auf rutschigem Untergrund ( Matsch, Laub) Kurven fahren, Sporttechnik vs Basictechnik, Position der Fersen usw..etc..

Auf Geröll fahren ( oder von mir aus lose Steine auf festem Untergrund ) war nicht dabei.

Ich bin diesen Hang auch ganz unbedarft gefahren bis ich mich übel hingelegt hab.
Aufgestanden weiter und wieder auf die Fresse. Dann nochmal versucht mit gleichem Ergebnis.


----------



## Trailjam (9. September 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie steil der Weg tatsächlich ist, sowas kommt auf Fotos selten gut rüber.
> Aber eingraben wird sich der Vorderreifen wohl eher nicht, da scheinst Du mir Recht zu haben.


Nein, gräbt sich definitiv nicht ein.
Aber es gibt doch ein Grund weil es mir ständig das VR "weghaut".


----------



## Danimal (9. September 2018)

Ich kann Deinen Bildern nicht entnehmen, wie steil es da wirklich ist. Das, was ich oben vorgeschlagen habe, funktioniert nur in sehr, sehr steilem Gelände, wo Du zwangsläufig den Hintern schon fast auf dem Hinterrad sitzen hast. Wenn es nicht so steil sein sollte, kann auch genau der umgekehrte Fall eintreten - zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Wie gesagt, das ist anhand der Bilder schwer zu beurteilen. So oder so ist es aber auf dem Untergrund auch normal, wenn das Vorderrad ein wenig springt, das muss nicht gleich böse sein und ist vielleicht auch einfach ein wenig Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (9. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Nein, gräbt sich definitiv nicht ein.
> Aber es gibt doch ein Grund weil es mir ständig das VR "weghaut".


Du hast vermute ich vorne zu stark gebremst. Da mangelte es vorne an Grip, was eine Kumulation von vier verschiedenen Faktoren verursacht haben dürfte: 
Ein rutschiger Untergrund.
Zu wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad.
Verkrampfte Körperhaltung.
Zu hoher Luftdruck.

Je weiter Du Dein Gewicht nach hinten bringst, umso weniger Druck kannst Du auf das Vorderrad ausüben, also solltest Du so vorne behutsamer bremsen. Das gilt doppelt wenn der Untergrund rutschig ist. Da wir uns hier nun einig sind daß Dein Vorderrad sich auf dem Weg nicht eingraben wird, war eine Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten gar nicht notwendig, aber Du hast eventuell dennoch zuviel Gewicht nach hinten transferiert. Gerade wenn man unsicher langsam nen steilen Abschnitt runterfahren möchte neigt man instinktiv dazu nach hinten zu gehen, was aber zumeist die falsche Entscheidung ist. Dazu gesellt sich gerade in langsamer Fahrt gerne noch ne verkrampfte Körperhaltung. 

Wenn es EXTREM steil und EXTREM rutschig ist, dann fängt auch ein Danny McAskill an über das Hinterrad zu steuern. Ich selbst hab das noch nie gemacht. Auf Deiner Piste scheint mir dies jedoch auch nicht notwendig zu sein.


----------



## Ptech (9. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Nein, gräbt sich definitiv nicht ein.
> Aber es gibt doch ein Grund weil es mir ständig das VR "weghaut".



Vielleicht ist gar nicht das „Weghauen“ das Problem, sondern die Reaktion darauf. Wenn Du dich erschreckst und überzogen korrigieren willst- und auf die Korrektur wieder eine Korrektur,usw.!? So entwickelt sich schnell eine unkontrollierbare Eigendynamik.
Wenn Du (grössere) Steine seitlich mit den Reifen überfährst, gibt das natürlich einen Impuls nach links oder rechts. Schau dass Du lieber „mittig“ drüber fährst. Linie nach oben und nicht zur Seite korrigieren! Dazu natürlich immer bewusst eine Linie wählen, nicht einfach draufzufahren.
Schau Dir immer nur recht kurze Abschnitte an, wo du Linie und Bremspunkte festlegst.Dann den nächsten Abschnitt „abarbeiten“. 
Sollte es tatsächlich deutlich steiler sein, als auf den Bildern erkennbar: Nicht zu schnell einsteigen und Geschwindigkeit rechtzeitig rausnehmen. 
Ansonsten würde ich anhand der Fotos auch keine Problemstellen erkennen, die spezielle Fahrtechnik erfordern würden.


----------



## Trailjam (9. September 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Du hast vermute ich vorne zu stark gebremst. Da mangelte es vorne an Grip, was eine Kumulation von vier verschiedenen Faktoren verursacht haben dürfte:
> Ein rutschiger Untergrund.
> Zu wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad.
> Verkrampfte Körperhaltung.
> ...



Ich wüsste gar nicht wie man mit dem Hinterrad steuert 

Ich denke nach den Zahlreichen informationen, dass folgende Fehlerquellen in Frage kommen :

1. Ich hab wirklich überwiegend mit VR gebremst.

2. Bin wohl mit Luftdruck "undefiniert" gefahren. Wenn der Druckmesser der Pumpe für'n  "Popo" ist, kann ich auch 2,2 Bar haben und das Teil zeigt mir 1,5.

3.
Ich hab das Bike nicht "laufen" lassen sondern versucht die heftigsten Steinfelder zu umfahren - viele Lenkbewegungen .

4. Im Nachhinein hat das Gefälle wenig mit meinen Stürzen zu tun.  Als ich die Bilder machte sah ich ein Teilstück was nicht steil war, ich mich aber genau da auch hinsemmelte.

5. Meine Position auf dem Bike war eher Frontlastig. Ab einem bestimmten Gefälle Stütze ich mich auf dem Lenker ab, nicht mit Absicht, aber meine Arme werden nicht automatisch länger nur weil das Bike im 40Grad Winkel steht 

Als Resümee werde ich versuchen Punkt 1-3 zu eliminieren, und hoffen, dass es mir nicht wieder das VR weghaut.
Eigentlich ist das mein Problem, das VR was plötzlich "einschlägt" also eine Lenkbewegung macht. Immer dann wenn so ein Stein unter dem VR "wegbloppt" macht wirklich das Geräusch.. Plopp ! Und der Stein fliegt umher.

Weniger Luftdruck ist da wohl die Lösung.


----------



## Trailjam (9. September 2018)

Ptech schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist gar nicht das „Weghauen“ das Problem, sondern die Reaktion darauf. Wenn Du dich erschreckst und überzogen korrigieren willst- und auf die Korrektur wieder eine Korrektur,usw.!? So entwickelt sich schnell eine unkontrollierbare Eigendynamik.
> Wenn Du (grössere) Steine seitlich mit den Reifen überfährst, gibt das natürlich einen Impuls nach links oder rechts. Schau dass Du lieber „mittig“ drüber fährst. Linie nach oben und nicht zur Seite korrigieren! Dazu natürlich immer bewusst eine Linie wählen, nicht einfach draufzufahren.
> Schau Dir immer nur recht kurze Abschnitte an, wo du Linie und Bremspunkte festlegst.Dann den nächsten Abschnitt „abarbeiten“.
> Sollte es tatsächlich deutlich steiler sein, als auf den Bildern erkennbar: Nicht zu schnell einsteigen und Geschwindigkeit rechtzeitig rausnehmen.
> Ansonsten würde ich anhand der Fotos auch keine Problemstellen erkennen, die spezielle Fahrtechnik erfordern würden.



Es ist beides. Das "weghauen" ist so als würde ein Troll aus dem Gebüsch springen und mit einem Hammer seitlich aufs VR hauen, so das du eine unwillkürliche Lenkbewegung machst, und zwar nicht etwas sondern heftig.
Als Reaktion kommt die Gegenlenkung usw.

Sorry wenn ich jetzt schon zu vergleichen mit Trollen komme um das zu erklären was mir irgendwie nicht gelingen will.

Ich kenne auch Schotter, losen Schotter, verdichteten Schotter , rollenden Schotter usw.  Das da ist kein Schotter.


----------



## ExcelBiker (9. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das mein Problem, das VR was plötzlich "einschlägt" also eine Lenkbewegung macht. Immer dann wenn so ein Stein unter dem VR "wegbloppt" macht wirklich das Geräusch.. Plopp ! Und der Stein fliegt umher.





Trailjam schrieb:


> Das "weghauen" ist so als würde ein Troll aus dem Gebüsch springen und mit einem Hammer seitlich aufs VR hauen, so das du eine unwillkürliche Lenkbewegung machst, und zwar nicht etwas sondern heftig.


OK, ich bin mir ziemlich sehr sicher (schöne Konstruktion), dass du zwei Problemfelder hast. Erst mal die Sache mit dem Reifendruck, ich meine, die Gabel passt auch nicht und springt (zu wenig Zugstufe?). Das hatten wir schon. Der zweite Punkt sind deine Beschreibungen wie "VR schlägt plötzlich ein", "Troll schlägt auf den Reifen". Das ist definitiv ein Fahrtechnikthema.

Ein VR lenkt nicht einfach so von alleine ein. Der einzige, der das macht, bist du selbst. Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas hart, aber bei den Steinchen und der vermuteten (geringen) Geschwindigkeit kannst du bei den heutigen Bikes JEDEN Schlag locker halten. Der Lenker ist breit genug, da hast du massig Hebelarm. Ich vermute, du erschrickst, wenn das VR versetzt wird (ohne einzulenken) und dabei auch einen Impuls zum Einlenken auf die Hände gibt. Und diesem Impuls gibst du dann nach, wahrscheinlich unbewusst, oder willst ihn irgendwie "kompensieren". Das Versetzen vom VR kommt wahrscheinlich auch vom zu hohen Druck etc., ist aber im Prinzip normal. Na und, dann versetzt es halt mal das VR um 10 cm. Wenn du da einfach geradeaus weiter fährst, passiert gar nichts. Unwillürliche Lenkbewegungen deuten sehr darauf hin, dass du da völlig überzogen reagierst, und am Ende selbst das Schlamassel einleitest.



Trailjam schrieb:


> sondern versucht die heftigsten Steinfelder zu umfahren - viele Lenkbewegungen .


DAS ist der Fehler! Einfach gerade aus drüber - ruhig fahren, nicht dem zuckenden Lenker nachgeben, sondern selbst steuern.


Trailjam schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich jetzt schon zu vergleichen mit Trollen komme um das zu erklären was mir irgendwie nicht gelingen will.


Ich finde den Vergleich sogar sehr hilfreich. Für mich zeigt das deutlich, dass du nicht Fahrer, sondern Passagier bist. Siehe oben - nicht irritieren lassen, selbst geradeaus steuern.


----------



## RFS_134 (9. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Es ist beides. Das "weghauen" ist so als würde ein Troll aus dem Gebüsch springen und mit einem Hammer seitlich aufs VR hauen, so das du eine unwillkürliche Lenkbewegung machst, und zwar nicht etwas sondern heftig.
> Als Reaktion kommt die Gegenlenkung usw.


Achso, das kenne ich. Dir hauts gegen das Rad und es "verspringt", das hat sich bei mir durch einen Reifenwechsel deutlich gebessert. Anscheinend sind manche Reifen dafür anfälliger als andere die das besser handeln können.. Abgesehen von den Anmerkungen im letzten Post von @ExcelBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkle (9. September 2018)

100mm Federweg ist auch nicht gerade viel. Beim Bergabfahren und Bremsen gehen ja schon einige mm verloren. Wenn dann noch ein größerer Stein kommt kann das Vorderrad durchaus verspringen, weil die Fererung kaum noch vorhanden ist. Die Gewichtsverlagerung spiel dann eine noch größere Rolle, da du mit deinem Körper die Schlageinflüsse kompensieren musst. Ein Ebike mit 20 Kilo federt nochmal stärker ein, weil beim Bremsen die Masse des Bikes auch auf die Gabel wirkt. Reifen mit niedrigen Reifendruck bügeln auch nicht alles glatt. Die Bikemasse muss auch beherrscht werden, sprich man braucht mehr Muskelkraft. Auf den Bildern sieht es nicht wirklich nach einem schwierigen Gelände aus. Ich kenne die verbaute Judy nicht aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie hier an ihre Grenze kommt. Das Rad wird mit SmartSam ausgeliefert, was auch etwas über den vorgesehenen Verwendungszweck des Bikes sagt. Durch die NN wird es kein Enduro Hardtail. Welche Maulweite haben die Felgen? Geringe Maulweit, breite Reifen und wenig Reifendruck ist keine gute Kombi, wenn Bike und Fahrer bei wahrscheinlich 100 kg liegen. Da fährt man wie auf Eiern.


----------



## ExcelBiker (9. September 2018)

tkle schrieb:


> Ich kenne die verbaute Judy nicht aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie hier an ihre Grenze kommt.


Ich kenne die Gabel auch nicht, komme aber aus der Zeit, bevor es Federgabeln gegeben hat, und da sind wir so was auch gefahren. Die Gabel darf da niemals an ihre Grenze kommen.


----------



## tkle (9. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Gabel auch nicht, komme aber aus der Zeit, bevor es Federgabeln gegeben hat, und da sind wir so was auch gefahren. Die Gabel darf da niemals an ihre Grenze kommen.


Ja Judy TT kenne ich auch noch aber selbst da hat mein Bike keine 22 kg gewogen. Und Faust große Steine waren damals eine Herausforderung mit den 1,9 Reifen und 3 Bar.


----------



## Trailjam (9. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> OK, ich bin mir ziemlich sehr sicher (schöne Konstruktion), dass du zwei Problemfelder hast. Erst mal die Sache mit dem Reifendruck, ich meine, die Gabel passt auch nicht und springt (zu wenig Zugstufe?). Das hatten wir schon. Der zweite Punkt sind deine Beschreibungen wie "VR schlägt plötzlich ein", "Troll schlägt auf den Reifen". Das ist definitiv ein Fahrtechnikthema.
> 
> Ein VR lenkt nicht einfach so von alleine ein. Der einzige, der das macht, bist du selbst. Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas hart, aber bei den Steinchen und der vermuteten (geringen) Geschwindigkeit kannst du bei den heutigen Bikes JEDEN Schlag locker halten. Der Lenker ist breit genug, da hast du massig Hebelarm. Ich vermute, du erschrickst, wenn das VR versetzt wird (ohne einzulenken) und dabei auch einen Impuls zum Einlenken auf die Hände gibt. Und diesem Impuls gibst du dann nach, wahrscheinlich unbewusst, oder willst ihn irgendwie "kompensieren". Das Versetzen vom VR kommt wahrscheinlich auch vom zu hohen Druck etc., ist aber im Prinzip normal. Na und, dann versetzt es halt mal das VR um 10 cm. Wenn du da einfach geradeaus weiter fährst, passiert gar nichts. Unwillürliche Lenkbewegungen deuten sehr darauf hin, dass du da völlig überzogen reagierst, und am Ende selbst das Schlamassel einleitest.
> 
> ...



Autsch.. hat gesessen aber ich muss dir Recht geben. Auf dieser Strecke bin ich Passagier, nicht Pilot.
Ansonsten könnte das Bike nicht so den "Molly" mit mir machen.
Ist wohl auch ein mentales Problem, 3 Mal auf die Fresse geflogen und nun Angst ?

Egal, ich habe die Message verstanden. Ich hab verdammt nochmal die Kontrolle über das Bike, nicht umgedreht.

Danke !!


----------



## Trailjam (9. September 2018)

tkle schrieb:


> Ja Judy TT kenne ich auch noch aber selbst da hat mein Bike keine 22 kg gewogen. Und Faust große Steine waren damals eine Herausforderung mit den 1,9 Reifen und 3 Bar.


Judy TT Silver. 

Die TT verrichtet noch brav ihren Dienst an meinem BioBike.


----------



## Trailjam (9. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Gabel auch nicht, komme aber aus der Zeit, bevor es Federgabeln gegeben hat, und da sind wir so was auch gefahren. Die Gabel darf da niemals an ihre Grenze kommen.



Frag mich Mal. Mein erstes MTB war ein Wheeler mit gebogener Gabel, 26 Zoll und 2 * 7 Gängen, komplett Deore, für damals 1000 DM.

Aber wir, also ich war da anders drauf. 
Mountainbiking war 1988 noch exotisch. Nur Idioten strampeln da den Berg hoch.
Hoch haben wir es oft geschafft, aber runter ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (9. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gar nicht wie man mit dem Hinterrad steuert
> 
> Ich denke nach den Zahlreichen informationen, dass folgende Fehlerquellen in Frage kommen :
> 
> ...


Oh ja, da tun sich in der Tat weitere Problemfelder auf.. ^^

Den Ratschlag, das Rad besser laufen zu lassen und nicht versuchen um alles rumzulenken, kann ich unterschreiben. 

Daß einem ab und an gröbere ungünstig liegende Steine dabei die Lenkung verhauen wollen ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich. Ich glaube aber, daß auch hier ein geringerer Luftdruck den Schlag abmildert. Ein breiter Lenker übrigens auch..

Und Du solltest recht ausgeglichen vorne und hinten zugleich bremsen.


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

tkle schrieb:


> 100mm Federweg ist auch nicht gerade viel. Beim Bergabfahren und Bremsen gehen ja schon einige mm verloren. Wenn dann noch ein größerer Stein kommt kann das Vorderrad durchaus verspringen, weil die Fererung kaum noch vorhanden ist. Die Gewichtsverlagerung spiel dann eine noch größere Rolle, da du mit deinem Körper die Schlageinflüsse kompensieren musst. Ein Ebike mit 20 Kilo federt nochmal stärker ein, weil beim Bremsen die Masse des Bikes auch auf die Gabel wirkt. Reifen mit niedrigen Reifendruck bügeln auch nicht alles glatt. Die Bikemasse muss auch beherrscht werden, sprich man braucht mehr Muskelkraft. Auf den Bildern sieht es nicht wirklich nach einem schwierigen Gelände aus. Ich kenne die verbaute Judy nicht aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie hier an ihre Grenze kommt. Das Rad wird mit SmartSam ausgeliefert, was auch etwas über den vorgesehenen Verwendungszweck des Bikes sagt. Durch die NN wird es kein Enduro Hardtail. Welche Maulweite haben die Felgen? Geringe Maulweit, breite Reifen und wenig Reifendruck ist keine gute Kombi, wenn Bike und Fahrer bei wahrscheinlich 100 kg liegen. Da fährt man wie auf Eiern.



Die Ausführung von Excelbiker möchte ich noch etwas ergänzen. 
Es ist auch eine Geldfrage 

Ich weiß nicht ob die Bikekategorie von Cube auf andere Bikes anwendbar ist, aber fur ein gescheites Fully lege ich gut und gerne 4500€ hin Bioantrieb, kein eMTB.

Mein Bike entspricht Cat 3, gefedertes Hardtail, nicht geeignet für Sprünge und ein zulässiges Systemgewicht von 125 kg.

Cat 4 wäre vollgefedert mit 10 cm Federweg, nicht geeignet fur Sprünge.

Cat 5 wäre vollgefedert 20 cm Federweg, geeignet fur Sprünge bis 0,5 m.

Cat 6 hat 20 cm oder mehr Federweg, geeignet fur Bikeparks.

Cat 5 kostet richtig Kohle, Cat 6 noch mehr.

Dazu kommt, das ich nur 165 cm groß bin, ich also einen Frauenrahmen brauche, ich kann nicht auf Schnäppchen und Restposten zugreifen, da diese meist L oder XL sind. Gebrauchte Fullys mit Motor ?
Fehlanzeige.

Das ist meines :

https://www.cube.eu/2018/e-bikes/wo...ce-500-turquoisenraspberry-2018/#&gid=1&pid=1

"Womans Edition" 

Ist mir aber egal, mir gefällt es.
Hat mit der ganzen Umrüstung ( MT5, SramEX1, Tubeless)  3100€ gekostet.

Die Bikes in meiner Wunschaustattung gab es nicht in meiner Größe.

Also muss ich mit dem klar kommen was mein Budget und der Markt hergibt.
Meine Frau wollte ein eMTB,   ich weigerte mich  Als sie es dann hatte sah ich kein Land mehr,  gemeinsame Touren bedeudeten, dass ich ihr nicht mehr folgen lonnte. Also 6500€ für uns beide.

Und bitte liebe Forengemeinde, keine Diskussion BioBike vs. EBike lostreten, ich wollte nur erklären warum ich mit der Hardware leben muss die ich habe.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Bergab nicht bremsen..
> 
> Das ist echt steil. Wenn es nur 50 m wären okay, aber das zieht sich rund 1,5 km bergab.
> Keine Ahnung welchen Speed ich da drauf hätte..80 km/h ?
> ...


Hinten kannst Du erstmal bremsen, wie's Dir Spaß macht, vorn musst Du vorausschauend fahren und immer da heftig bremsen, wo die Steine nicht liegen. Wenn alles total voller Steine ist, so dass Du theoretisch nie bremsen kannst (Geröllhalde in den Alpen) ist's vielleicht besser, das Bike zu tragen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob die Bikekategorie von Cube auf andere Bikes anwendbar ist


Die Kategorien von Cube sind Mist, genauso wie die von anderen. Sie sagen genau Null über die Belastungen aus, der ein Fahrer auf das Bike bringt. Wenn ich ohne Sprünge vollgas in ein Steinfeld rein donner, hab ich ganz sicher wesentlich mehr Belastung auf's Material als bei einem sauberen Bikepark-Drop von 1,5 m Höhe. Ergo: Die Kategorien sind 1. für Leute, die wenig bis keine Ahnung haben und 2. als juristische Absicherung von Cube, wenn mal was kaputt gehen sollte.

Dazu kommt der Schwachsinn (Sorry!) von "vollgefedert 10 cm, keine Sprünge", dann kommt nichts (keine All Mountain, keine Trailbikes, keine Enduros, keine Freerider), und dann "vollgefedert 20 cm, 0,5m Sprünge". Du dürftest mit einem XC-Race-Fully keinen Bordstein runter"springen", und umgekehrt mit einem "Cat 5"-Downhiller nicht in den Bikepark, weil du da sicher mal abhebst. Und überhaupt: Was ist ein "Sprung 0,5 m"? Hoch? Weit? Drop in's flat? Sauber gelandet oder ins Steinfeld gerotzt?



Trailjam schrieb:


> fur ein gescheites Fully lege ich gut und gerne 4500€ hin


Dann schaust du bei den falschen Firmen! Ich würde mal sagen, ein potentes, brauchbares Enduro bekommst du für 2500 €. Da sind sowohl Rahmen als auch Komponenten auf jeden Fall auch für gröbere Gangart geeignet. OK, Enduro ist nicht unbedingt das, was du (momentan) brauchst, aber die Kategorie kenne ich halt noch am besten. Wenn du mehr Richtung All Mountain schaust, bekommst du sicher auch mal was brauchbares für 2000 €.



Trailjam schrieb:


> ich wollte nur erklären warum ich mit der Hardware leben muss die ich habe.


Dein jetziges Bike ist doch so weit OK. Ordentliche Reifen hast du ja drauf gemacht, und wenn du an der beschriebenen Stelle Probleme hast, dann wird die Gabel ganz locker für dich reichen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (10. September 2018)

DeBailey schrieb:


> Achso verstehe du entlastest das Hinter- und das Vorderrad. Da ich diese Technik noch nicht so beherrsche, halte ich es lieber wie Danimal und entlaste das Vorderrad damit es sich nicht eingräbt, dann hast nämlich komplett verloren. Übers Hinterrad lenken als Bezeichnung ist aber vielleicht doch bisschen unglücklich. Wedeln wie beim Skifahren passt vielleicht eher.



Ach Schifahren beherrscht du also offensichtlich auch überhaupt nicht so wie sich das anhört...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (10. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Der einzige, der in diesem Thread noch keinen einzigen konstruktiven Beitrag gebracht hat, bist du, @JoeArschtreter . Deshalb wirst du hier angegriffen. Einfach nur schreiben "du fährst scheisse ..." bringt niemanden weiter. Auch deine Wortwahl ist mehr als herablassend. Dazu kommt, dass du mit deiner Meinung hier ziemlich alleine da stehst. Also deshalb von mir meine Frage an dich: Was soll nach deiner Meinung der TE machen, damit er besser fährt? Bitte hier wirklich mal einen konstruktiven Beitrag posten!



Ich hab durchaus Verständnis dafür, dass dir die, zugegebenermaßen, subtile Konstruktivität meiner Beiträge entgangen ist. Meine Absicht war es lediglich, den TE davon abzuhalten, auf Ratschläge von offensichtlichen Fahranfängern zu hören.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das ich nur 165 cm groß bin, ich also einen Frauenrahmen brauche


Ich bin 1,62m groß und fahre als Frau Herrenrahmen (bei MTBs Canyon), dh es liegt nicht unbedingt an der Körpergröße alleine.  Hast du mal mehrere Marken durchprobiert?



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Und Du solltest recht ausgeglichen vorne und hinten zugleich bremsen.


Du musst immer mehr mit der VR bremden als der Hinterbremse, vorne hast du die Kontrolle.
Ausgegleichen vorne und hinten bedeutet ja, da die Hinterbremse soviel schlechter ist als die Vorderbremse, dass du ständig Gefahr läufst, dass die das Hinterrrad wegrutscht. In dem Gelände als Anfänger eher uncool. Man sollte immer mehr vorne als hinten bremsen, wenn du zentral über dem Tretlager bleibst, dann ist es egal, wie steil es ist, du hast mit der Vorderbremse mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,62m groß und fahre als Frau Herrenrahmen (bei MTBs Canyon), dh es liegt nicht unbedingt an der Körpergröße alleine.  Hast du mal mehrere Marken durchprobiert?
> 
> 
> Du musst immer mehr mit der VR bremden als der Hinterbremse, vorne hast du die Kontrolle.
> Ausgegleichen vorne und hinten bedeutet ja, da die Hinterbremse soviel schlechter ist als die Vorderbremse, dass du ständig Gefahr läufst, dass die das Hinterrrad wegrutscht. In dem Gelände als Anfänger eher uncool. Man sollte immer mehr vorne als hinten bremsen, wenn du zentral über dem Tretlager bleibst, dann ist es egal, wie steil es ist, du hast mit der Vorderbremse mehr Sicherheit.


Das Problem beim vorn Bremsen ist, dass Du manchmal, auf dem falschen Untergrund, komplett die Kontrollo verlierst, wenn Du vorn bremst.
Besonders im tiefen Geröll ist das der Fall. Hinten kannst Du da bremsen, soviel du willst, das Bike schlingert und rutscht zwar, aber Du kannst trotzdem lenken und das Bike aufrichten, weil sich das Vorderrad dreht.
Tiefes Geröll dauert im Normalfall aber selten mehr als 10 Meter, und darum ist Timing absolut wichtig: Im Geröll die Vorderbremse auf, sobald der Untergrund fester wird, so fest wie möglich vorn Bremsen, um das Bike möglichst stark zu verzögern. Das Problem liegt dabei zwischen meinen Zeilen: "so fest wie möglich" ist nämlich gar nicht so banal umzusetzen. Und wenn's zu fest wird, kann man entweder über den Lenker gehen oder aber wegrutschen.


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,62m groß und fahre als Frau Herrenrahmen (bei MTBs Canyon), dh es liegt nicht unbedingt an der Körpergröße alleine.  Hast du mal mehrere Marken durchprobiert?
> 
> 
> Du musst immer mehr mit der VR bremden als der Hinterbremse, vorne hast du die Kontrolle.
> Ausgegleichen vorne und hinten bedeutet ja, da die Hinterbremse soviel schlechter ist als die Vorderbremse, dass du ständig Gefahr läufst, dass die das Hinterrrad wegrutscht. In dem Gelände als Anfänger eher uncool. Man sollte immer mehr vorne als hinten bremsen, wenn du zentral über dem Tretlager bleibst, dann ist es egal, wie steil es ist, du hast mit der Vorderbremse mehr Sicherheit.



Ups, ich glaube ich habe mich da missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Ich habe keinen "speziellen Damenrahmen"
Die "Herrenräder" dieser Serie haben den 
gleichen Rahmen, nur größer und mit 29 Zoll Laufräder.
Ich meinte das nur etwas ironisch, da Cube wohl davon ausgeht, dass es keine Frauen über 170 cm gibt, und keine Männer unter 170 cm.
Schließlich fahre ich jetzt mit der "Womans Edition"
Egal ob du nun ein Männerbike oder wie ich ein "Frauenbike" hast,  die Rahmengeometrie passt zu deiner Größe nehme ich an ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ich meinte das nur etwas ironisch, da Cube wohl davon ausgeht, dass es keine Frauen über 170 cm gibt, und keine Männer unter 170 cm.
> Schließlich fahre ich jetzt mit der "Womans Edition"
> Egal ob du nun ein Männerbike oder wie ich ein "Frauenbike" hast,  die Rahmengeometrie passt zu deiner Größe nehme ich an ?


Dann passt aber meine Frage, ob du andere Marken gefahren bist. *g*
In meinem Fall fahre ich S (es gäbe sogar noch XS), mit 27.7, 29 gibt es erst ab M. Überstandshöhe passt, alles andere auch. Wundert mich, dass Cube da so extrem ist, bzw. es dann so strikt auf Männer und Frauen aufteilt, obwohl die Rahmen ja anscheinend nicht verändert wurden. Komisches Marketing.



Zucchi schrieb:


> Im Geröll die Vorderbremse auf, sobald der Untergrund fester wird, so fest wie möglich vorn Bremsen, um das Bike möglichst stark zu verzögern.


Das ist klar, aber wenn die Vorderbremse auf ist, dann ist das ja schon wieder was anderes.
Ich hatte nur die Befürchtung, dass bei einem Anfänger hängenbleibt, dass die Vorderbremse insgesamt nicht so wichtig/angebracht ist, obwohl sie bis auf Ausnahmen einfach essentiell ist, ganz besonders in steilem Gelände.
Vorne und hinten gleich bremsen finde ich als Ratschlag gerade für einen Anfänger zwiespältig, bzw. alle Ratschläge, die voraussetzen, dass man schon die volle Kontrolle übers Bike hat (aka Hinterrad schlingern lassen, etc).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,62m groß und fahre als Frau Herrenrahmen (bei MTBs Canyon), dh es liegt nicht unbedingt an der Körpergröße alleine.  Hast du mal mehrere Marken durchprobiert?
> 
> 
> Du musst immer mehr mit der VR bremden als der Hinterbremse, vorne hast du die Kontrolle.
> Ausgegleichen vorne und hinten bedeutet ja, da die Hinterbremse soviel schlechter ist als die Vorderbremse, dass du ständig Gefahr läufst, dass die das Hinterrrad wegrutscht. In dem Gelände als Anfänger eher uncool. Man sollte immer mehr vorne als hinten bremsen, wenn du zentral über dem Tretlager bleibst, dann ist es egal, wie steil es ist, du hast mit der Vorderbremse mehr Sicherheit.


Okay, da hatte ich mich wohl zu unklar ausgedrückt. Nur dort wo vorne zu wenig Grip ist kurzzeitig hinten stärker bremsen, ansonsten natürlich vorne stärker als hinten bremsen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. September 2018)

Erfordert aber imo (korrigier mich, wenn du das nicht so übertrieben siehst), grad für den Anfang ziemlich Feingefühl, wenn eigentlich die Konzentration erstmal darauf liegt, lebend runterzukommen, bzw. überhaupt erst einen Weg zu finden.

@Trailjam
Nur so, es ist grade am Anfang keine Schande, erstmal die Ideallinie zu fahren und danach anzfangen, rumzuprobieren. Abgesehen davon, dass es mit nem Hardtail immer noch eine eigene Nummer ist, da bist du immer die Ideallinie am suchen und kannst eben nicht einfach drüberwalzen. Das macht ein Hardtail ziemlich anstrengend, auf der anderen Seite bist du zwangsweise schon aktiver unterwegs.
Aber weil du die Stöße auf einem Hardtail viel, viel mehr spürst, ist es umso wichtiger, dem Fahrrad zu vertrauen und es im Zweifel machen zu lassen. Nur muss dir eben klar sein, dass bei einem Hardtail die Linie entscheidend ist und wenn das dann der Rand eines Wegs ist, so what, das wird immer noch spannnend genug sein.


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Dann passt aber meine Frage, ob du andere Marken gefahren bist. *g*
> In meinem Fall fahre ich S (es gäbe sogar noch XS), mit 27.7, 29 gibt es erst ab M. Überstandshöhe passt, alles andere auch. Wundert mich, dass Cube da so extrem ist, bzw. es dann so strikt auf Männer und Frauen aufteilt, obwohl die Rahmen ja anscheinend nicht verändert wurden. Komisches Marketing.
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, mir ist das Verhältnis der Bremskraft ( 70:30) bewusst, bin auch ein bevorzugter VR - Bremser.

Das geht soweit, dass ich mir am liebsten den linken Zeigefinger festkleben würde wenn ich nicht mit VR bremsen soll.

Nein, andere Marken habe ich nicht ausprobiert. Cube hatte in dem Fall das beste Preis / Leistungsverhältnis.
XT/SLX Ausstattung, und die "wenig vertrauensvolle Bremse" wurde gegen MT5 ausgetauscht.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Erfordert aber imo (korrigier mich, wenn du das nicht so übertrieben siehst), grad für den Anfang ziemlich Feingefühl, wenn eigentlich die Konzentration erstmal darauf liegt, lebend runterzukommen, bzw. überhaupt erst einen Weg zu finden.
> 
> @Trailjam
> Nur so, es ist grade am Anfang keine Schande, erstmal die Ideallinie zu fahren und danach anzfangen, rumzuprobieren. Abgesehen davon, dass es mit nem Hardtail immer noch eine eigene Nummer ist, da bist du immer die Ideallinie am suchen und kannst eben nicht einfach drüberwalzen. Das macht ein Hardtail ziemlich anstrengend, auf der anderen Seite bist du zwangsweise schon aktiver unterwegs.
> Aber weil du die Stöße auf einem Hardtail viel, viel mehr spürst, ist es umso wichtiger, dem Fahrrad zu vertrauen und es im Zweifel machen zu lassen. Nur muss dir eben klar sein, dass bei einem Hardtail die Linie entscheidend ist und wenn das dann der Rand eines Wegs ist, so what, das wird immer noch spannnend genug sein.


Na bergab ist ein Hardtail nicht so viel komplizierter als ein Fully. Entscheidend ist die Gabel, weil man ja eh aus dem Sattel geht. Beim Fully könnte ich zwar sitzen bleiben, dann habe ich aber weniger Kontrolle.
Gestern bin ich übrigens mit meinem Fully einen sehr steilen Bergpfad nach Trento runtergefahren, den ich auch oft schon mit dem Hardtail runtergefahren war.
Das ging zwar um einiges besser und war weitaus weniger ermüdend, ich führ's aber eher auf die Tatsache zurück, dass ich am Fully eine Pike mit 35er Standrohren, 140 mm Federweg und auch Magura MT5 Bremsen vorn und hinten habe, während ich am Hardtail eine SID mit 32er Standrohren, 100 mm Federweg und Shimano XT 785er Bremsen habe.
Dann habe ich am Fully 2,35er Rock Razor auf 29 mm Innenweite Felgen, und am Hardtail eben Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron, auf Felgen mit 20er Innenweite. Das macht schon einen Himmelweiten Unterschied.
Die Federung hinten ist eher in der Ebene und beim Uphill von Vorteil, weil einen Steine nicht aus dem Pedalierrhythmus werfen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> mir ist das Verhältnis der Bremskraft ( 70:30) bewusst


Vorsicht, das sind die typischen Verallgemeinerungen, die nichts über die aktuelle Bremssituation aussagen. Tatsächlich variiert das Verhältnis von 100:0 bis 0:100, je nach Untergrund, Steilheit, ... . Die Kunst liegt darin, das jeweilige benötigte Verhältnis zu erkennen und umzusetzen!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Na bergab ist ein Hardtail nicht so viel komplizierter als ein Fully. Entscheidend ist die Gabel, weil man ja eh aus dem Sattel geht. Beim Fully könnte ich zwar sitzen bleiben, dann habe ich aber weniger Kontrolle.
> Gestern bin ich übrigens mit meinem Fully einen sehr steilen Bergpfad nach Trento runtergefahren, den ich auch oft schon mit dem Hardtail runtergefahren war.
> Das ging zwar um einiges besser und war weitaus weniger ermüdend, ich führ's aber eher auf die Tatsache zurück, dass ich am Fully eine Pike mit 35er Standrohren, 140 mm Federweg und auch Magura MT5 Bremsen vorn und hinten habe, während ich am Hardtail eine SID mit 32er Standrohren, 100 mm Federweg und Shimano XT 785er Bremsen habe.
> Dann habe ich am Fully 2,35er Rock Razor auf 29 mm Innenweite Felgen, und am Hardtail eben Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron, auf Felgen mit 20er Innenweite. Das macht schon einen Himmelweiten Unterschied.
> Die Federung hinten ist eher in der Ebene und beim Uphill von Vorteil, weil einen Steine nicht aus dem Pedalierrhythmus werfen.


Also ich sehe das genau andersherum. Im Downhill sehe ich die klaren Vorteile beim Fully. Wer bergab im Sattel bleibt macht eh zumeist gehörig was falsch.


----------



## fiatpolski (10. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Die Federung hinten ist eher in der Ebene und beim Uphill von Vorteil, weil einen Steine nicht aus dem Pedalierrhythmus werfen.


----------



## everywhere.local (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber das wäre nur meine "Notlösung" .  Es ging nur darum die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und auch sicher dadurch fahren zu können, falls möglich.
> 
> Das Geröll zieht sich so 1,5 km bis unten zu dem kleinen Bauernhof. Dann erst kommen ca 100 m Asphalt, und ganz am Anfang 50 m Asphaltiert


da würde ich in der Tat so zimelich ohne Bremsen runter


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Erfordert aber imo (korrigier mich, wenn du das nicht so übertrieben siehst), grad für den Anfang ziemlich Feingefühl, wenn eigentlich die Konzentration erstmal darauf liegt, lebend runterzukommen, bzw. überhaupt erst einen Weg zu finden.
> 
> @Trailjam
> Nur so, es ist grade am Anfang keine Schande, erstmal die Ideallinie zu fahren und danach anzfangen, rumzuprobieren. Abgesehen davon, dass es mit nem Hardtail immer noch eine eigene Nummer ist, da bist du immer die Ideallinie am suchen und kannst eben nicht einfach drüberwalzen. Das macht ein Hardtail ziemlich anstrengend, auf der anderen Seite bist du zwangsweise schon aktiver unterwegs.
> Aber weil du die Stöße auf einem Hardtail viel, viel mehr spürst, ist es umso wichtiger, dem Fahrrad zu vertrauen und es im Zweifel machen zu lassen. Nur muss dir eben klar sein, dass bei einem Hardtail die Linie entscheidend ist und wenn das dann der Rand eines Wegs ist, so what, das wird immer noch spannnend genug sein.


Nö.. am Rand flitze  ich dir da runter. So schlecht wie hier angenommen ist meine Technik ja auch wieder nicht. Als ich die Bilder machte bin ich ja nicht den ganzen Weg gelaufen. 
Ich will nur nicht auf diesem Niveau stehen bleiben.

@All

Sobald der Druckmesser da ist, und ich weiß was Sache ist fahre ich den "Hangmitlosemgesteinauffestemgrund" wieder runter. Beherzige die Tips und Ratschläge und werde dann Pilot statt Passagier sein.

* Sollte das zu überheblich klingen, ich halte es da mit Yoda :

"Tu es oder lass es, aber "Versuche" führen zum Scheitern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. September 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das genau andersherum. Im Downhill sehe ich die klaren Vorteile beim Fully. Wer bergab im Sattel bleibt macht eh zumeist gehörig was falsch.


Wenn ich aber aus dem Sattel gehe, fühle ich die Schläge nicht. Eben deswegen finde ich, dass im Downhill das Fully eigentlich keinen besonderen Vorteil hat. Eben weil ich bergab nicht(!) im Sattel bleibe.
Während ich im Sattel bleibe, wenn ich bergauf trete.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. September 2018)

fiatpolski schrieb:


>


Hast Du auch meinen Beitrag gelesen oder lachst Du, weil Du ihn nicht verstanden hast?


----------



## fiatpolski (10. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Hast Du auch meinen Beitrag gelesen oder lachst Du, weil Du ihn nicht verstanden hast?



Gelesen habe ich ihn, fand es halt amüsant das du einer Hinterradfederung beim Downhill den Sinn absprichst.


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das sind die typischen Verallgemeinerungen, die nichts über die aktuelle Bremssituation aussagen. Tatsächlich variiert das Verhältnis von 100:0 bis 0:100, je nach Untergrund, Steilheit, ... . Die Kunst liegt darin, das jeweilige benötigte Verhältnis zu erkennen und umzusetzen!



OK, ich plappere nur nach was im Fahrtechnikkurs gesagt wurde.


----------



## fiatpolski (10. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber aus dem Sattel gehe, fühle ich die Schläge nicht. Eben deswegen finde ich, dass im Downhill das Fully eigentlich keinen besonderen Vorteil hat. Eben weil ich bergab nicht(!) im Sattel bleibe.
> Während ich im Sattel bleibe, wenn ich bergauf trete.



Fahr mal einen Bikepark oder harte Alpentrails mit dem Hardtail, du wirst dich wundern.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber aus dem Sattel gehe, fühle ich die Schläge nicht. Eben deswegen finde ich, dass im Downhill das Fully eigentlich keinen besonderen Vorteil hat. Eben weil ich bergab nicht(!) im Sattel bleibe.
> Während ich im Sattel bleibe, wenn ich bergauf trete.


Im wirklich holprigen Gelände merkst Du auch wenn Du aus dem Sattel heraus bist gehörige Unterschiede zwischen nem HT und nem Fully. Das rüttelt Dich deutlich stärker durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Meine Position auf dem Bike war eher Frontlastig.



Grob so sollte es aussehen:


----------



## ExcelBiker (10. September 2018)

@Zucchi , da ist ein großes Missverständnis. Was du unter "Downhill" verstehst, ist was ganz anderes als das, was andere unter "Downhill" verstehen. Bei deinem "Downhill" bringt dir vielleicht die hintere Federung wenig, aber bei dem, was @Hammer-Ali , @fiatpolski und auch ich unter Downhill verstehen, bringt auch die hintere Federung richtig viel.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> @Zucchi , da ist ein großes Missverständnis. Was du unter "Downhill" verstehst, ist was ganz anderes als das, was andere unter "Downhill" verstehen. Bei deinem "Downhill" bringt dir vielleicht die hintere Federung wenig, aber bei dem, was @Hammer-Ali , @fiatpolski und auch ich unter Downhill verstehen, bringt auch die hintere Federung richtig viel.


Ich muss Euch vielleicht mal mitnehmen...


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Grob so sollte es aussehen:



Ich denke nicht, dass ich so tief unten war, der Typ auf dem Pic bereitet sich fur den Sprung vor und geht in eine tiefe Aktivposition.

Da wo ich meine war ich in etwa der gleichen Haltung, nur nicht so tief unten.


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> @Zucchi , da ist ein großes Missverständnis. Was du unter "Downhill" verstehst, ist was ganz anderes als das, was andere unter "Downhill" verstehen. Bei deinem "Downhill" bringt dir vielleicht die hintere Federung wenig, aber bei dem, was @Hammer-Ali , @fiatpolski und auch ich unter Downhill verstehen, bringt auch die hintere Federung richtig viel.


Ohne mich da zuviel einmischen zu wollen, ich habe vor kurzem ein UMLK Video gesehen, da ist Leo mit einem Hardtailer in Saalbach - Hinterglemm herumgefahren.

Der ist doch glatt genauso gefahren wie Leo..


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. September 2018)

fiatpolski schrieb:


> Fahr mal einen Bikepark oder harte Alpentrails mit dem Hardtail, du wirst dich wundern.


Gib mir ein Beispiel für harten Alpentrail... Kennst du die Abfahrt vom Rifugio Maranza zum Rifugio Bindisi oberhalb von Trento? Das ist ein Trail, auf dem ich beide gefahren bin. Ich sage nicht, dass da Fully schlecht ist, aber bergab gehe ich eben immer aus dem Sattel, wegen der besseren Kontrolle. Und da bin ich mit dem Hardtail auch runtergefahren. Natürlich war's anstrengender mit dem Hardtail, aber weniger wegen der fehlenden Federung hinten, sondern wegen der härteren Gabel, der weniger dämpfenden Reifen und wegen der Bremsen, bei denen man fester zupacken muss.


----------



## fiatpolski (10. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Gib mir ein Beispiel für harten Alpentrail... Kennst du die Abfahrt vom Rifugio Maranza zum Rifugio Bindisi oberhalb von Trento? Das ist ein Trail, auf dem ich beide gefahren bin. Ich sage nicht, dass da Fully schlecht ist, aber bergab gehe ich eben immer aus dem Sattel, wegen der besseren Kontrolle. Und da bin ich mit dem Hardtail auch runtergefahren. Natürlich war's anstrengender mit dem Hardtail, aber weniger wegen der fehlenden Federung hinten, sondern wegen der härteren Gabel, der weniger dämpfenden Reifen und wegen der Bremsen, bei denen man fester zupacken muss.



Den besagten Trail kenne ich nicht und ich würde auch nicht bestreiten das es mit dem Hardtail nicht geht. Aber du kannst nicht leugnen das du mit einem Fully schneller, kontrollierter, entspannter und sicherer Bergab radeln kannst. Reschensee, Latsch wären Beispiele die ich gerne fahre, das sind teilweise einfach nur Wurzel und Felsorgien, da radelst du viel geschmeidiger mit dem Fully drüber. Darum wundere ich mich weiterhin über deine Aussage eine Federung hinten würde beim Downhill nix bringen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Gib mir ein Beispiel für harten Alpentrail... Kennst du die Abfahrt vom Rifugio Maranza zum Rifugio Bindisi oberhalb von Trento? Das ist ein Trail, auf dem ich beide gefahren bin. Ich sage nicht, dass da Fully schlecht ist, aber bergab gehe ich eben immer aus dem Sattel, wegen der besseren Kontrolle. Und da bin ich mit dem Hardtail auch runtergefahren. Natürlich war's anstrengender mit dem Hardtail, aber weniger wegen der fehlenden Federung hinten, sondern wegen der härteren Gabel, der weniger dämpfenden Reifen und wegen der Bremsen, bei denen man fester zupacken muss.


Also auf meinen ersten beiden Alpenüberquerungen vor drei bzw. vier Jahren hatten immer noch einige Kumpels ein Hardtail. Auf rumpeligen Downhillstrecken haben die wesentlich mehr Fahrt rausnehmen und auch häufiger ne Pause einlegen müssen. Ich selber fahre ein uraltes 26er CC-Fully von ´06 mit gerade mal 100mm vorne und hinten. Dann hab ich mal spaßeshalber auf einem Abschnitt mit Betonwaschbrett mit dem recht modernen 29er HT mit 120mm Federweg von ´14 von nem Kumpel gewechselt, und habe bereits nach den ersten Metern gemerkt wie anstrengend das im direkten Vergleich ist. Da hab ich mich dann nicht mehr gewundert warum die ständig ne Pause gebraucht haben, während wir mit den Fullys relativ entspannt und auch deutlich schneller runtergefahren sind. Und der Kumpel wollte zumindest auf der Abfahrt mein altes Fully gar nicht mehr hergeben. 

Bergauf und in der Ebene hingegen funktionierte sein HT bestens.

Mittlerweile setzen alle meiner Kumpels auf Fullys. Und auf nem Alpen-X weiß ich auch warum.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. September 2018)

fiatpolski schrieb:


> Den besagten Trail kenne ich nicht und ich würde auch nicht bestreiten das es mit dem Hardtail nicht geht. Aber du kannst nicht leugnen das du mit einem Fully schneller, kontrollierter, entspannter und sicherer Bergab radeln kannst. Reschensee, Latsch wären Beispiele die ich gerne fahre, das sind teilweise einfach nur Wurzel und Felsorgien, da radelst du viel geschmeidiger mit dem Fully drüber. Darum wundere ich mich weiterhin über deine Aussage eine Federung hinten würde beim Downhill nix bringen.


Nix ist vielleicht übertrieben. Um das beweisen zu können, was ich aber eigentlich gar nicht vorhabe, müsste ich beide Male die Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnen, in der gleichen Verfassung am Gipfel sein und dann direkt vergleichen können, wie's mir danach geht. Das ist viel zu kompliziert, als dass wir das sachlich in einem Forum ausdiskutieren könnten.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass einer, der mit einem Hardtail Schwierigkeiten hat, irgendwo runter zufahren, mit dem Fully keine hat. Die Federung hinten halte ich nicht für so bestimmend, eben weil man immer aus dem Sattel geht. Latsch und Reschensee hat viele geile Abfahrten. Meine ist ein echtes Juwel. Weniger wegen der absoluten Härte als wegen der enormen Landschaft und der Tatsache, dass man aus den Alpen direkt in einer Provinzhauptstadt ankommt. Immer bergab. Und es gibt auch eine schöne Bar auf halbem Weg. Vielleicht schöner als der Tremalzo. Seufz...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass ich so tief unten war, der Typ auf dem Pic bereitet sich fur den Sprung vor und geht in eine tiefe Aktivposition.
> 
> Da wo ich meine war ich in etwa der gleichen Haltung, nur nicht so tief unten.


Kannst aber schon so tief runter gehen, der Witz an der Aktivhaltung ist ja, das du damit mehr Federweg bekommst, dh du gehst nicht nur mit den Armen runter, sondern auch richtig in die Knie, was dir zusätzlich Federung hinten verschafft.

@Zucchi
Wurd ja schon genug zu gesagt, aber zusätzlich verzeiht dir ein Fully deutlich mehr. Deswegen ja die Ideallinie, das Hardtail bestraft dich sofort, wenn du Bockmist baust und ob du es ausgleichen kannst, liegt dann letztendlich am Fahrkönnen. Merkst du sicher selber.
Versteh auch nicht, warum du so darauf beharrst, dass ein Fully keinen großen Unterschied bringt.  Und dabei sind ja nichtmal die Unterschiede innerhalb der Fully-Kategorie berücksichtigt. Es gibt ja so wenig Das Fully, wie es Das Hardtail gibt.






Alleine wie er da runterholpert, im Vergleich dazu ist ein AM oder Enduro wie Butter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Kannst aber schon so tief runter gehen, der Witz an der Aktivhaltung ist ja, das du damit mehr Federweg bekommst, dh du gehst nicht nur mit den Armen runter, sondern auch richtig in die Knie, was dir zusätzlich Federung hinten verschafft.
> 
> @Zucchi
> Wurd ja schon genug zu gesagt, aber zusätzlich verzeiht dir ein Fully deutlich mehr. Deswegen ja die Ideallinie, das Hardtail bestraft dich sofort, wenn du Bockmist baust und ob du es ausgleichen kannst, liegt dann letztendlich am Fahrkönnen. Merkst du sicher selber.
> ...


Linfer, das weiß ich doch. Ich muss doch aber nicht auf einem Hang mit "losemgesteinauffestumuntergrund'
So tief in die Aktivposition als wollte ich ein Roadgap springen.
Beim Ski fahren ist es so ähnlich, man steht locker mit gebeugten knien, je härter es wird um so tiefer geht man um harte Schläge zu dämpfen.  Seitliche Schläge kann man damit sowieso nicht anfangen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Linfer, das weiß ich doch. Ich muss doch aber nicht auf einem Hang mit "losemgesteinauffestumuntergrund'
> So tief in die Aktivposition als wollte ich ein Roadgap springen


Müssen nicht, aber warum Federweg verschenken  Btw, ich bin so tief mal ne völlig zerstörte Forststraße runter, hat nen deutlich spürbaren Unterschied gemacht und den Spaßfaktor ziemlich erhöht. Kann für Außenstehende eventuell übertrieben wirken, aber solange man unten ankommt, ist das ja latte


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> annst aber schon so tief runter gehen, der Witz an der Aktivhaltung ist ja, das du damit mehr Federweg bekommst


Genau das meine ich. Grundsätzlich ist die aktive Position immer dann zu wählen, wenn es anspruchsvoll wird (egal ob beim Sprung oder wenn's steil und rutschig wird) und das ist ja in deinem Fall auch der Fall. Sowas sollte eigentlich auch in einem 1er Fahrtechnikkurs besprochen werden.



linfer schrieb:


> Alleine wie er da runterholpert


Das geht auch anders:


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ich muss doch aber nicht auf einem Hang mit "losemgesteinauffestumuntergrund'
> So tief in die Aktivposition als wollte ich ein Roadgap springen.


Besser ist dass, denn immerhin haut's dich auf die Fresse. Probier's doch einfach.
Und der Typ springt übrigens kein Roadgap, sondern macht nen Babydrop.


----------



## RFS_134 (10. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Nix ist vielleicht übertrieben. Um das beweisen zu können, was ich aber eigentlich gar nicht vorhabe, müsste ich beide Male die Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnen, in der gleichen Verfassung am Gipfel sein und dann direkt vergleichen können, wie's mir danach geht. Das ist viel zu kompliziert, als dass wir das sachlich in einem Forum ausdiskutieren könnten.
> Aber ich denke nicht, dass einer, der mit einem Hardtail Schwierigkeiten hat, irgendwo runter zufahren, mit dem Fully keine hat. Die Federung hinten halte ich nicht für so bestimmend, eben weil man immer aus dem Sattel geht. Latsch und Reschensee hat viele geile Abfahrten. Meine ist ein echtes Juwel. Weniger wegen der absoluten Härte als wegen der enormen Landschaft und der Tatsache, dass man aus den Alpen direkt in einer Provinzhauptstadt ankommt. Immer bergab. Und es gibt auch eine schöne Bar auf halbem Weg. Vielleicht schöner als der Tremalzo. Seufz...


Es ist ganz einfach: Ich war z.B. jetzt am WE 2 Tage hintereinander in Bikeparks, das ist schon mit dem Fully recht anstrengend. Würde ich das mit nem Hardtail tun wollen, hätte ich wohl nach 3 Abfahrten am Tag die Schnauze voll, weil alles wehtut und verkrampft ist, die Kräfte viel schneller schwinden, oder man sonst langsam machen müsste usw. Ganz zu schweigen von 1 Woche Portes du Soleil die wir uns im Sommer gerne gönnen, das würde keiner mit HT durchhalten! (macht aber auch keiner weil sinnfrei) 
Ich glaub dir schon dass Du auch schwierigere Sachen/lange Trails usw. mit dem HT runterfährst aber dann wohl eher eine lange Tour mit Pausen als 10-15 Abfahrten am Tag..


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Müssen nicht, aber warum Federweg verschenken  Btw, ich bin so tief mal ne völlig zerstörte Forststraße runter, hat nen deutlich spürbaren Unterschied gemacht und den Spaßfaktor ziemlich erhöht. Kann für Außenstehende eventuell übertrieben wirken, aber solange man unten ankommt, ist das ja latte


Weil anstrengend. Warum soll ich eine Haltung annehmen so als würde ich einen Sprung machen, wenn nur "losesgesteinauffestemuntergrund" auf mich wartet ?

Frage :
Du fährst eine aspahltierte Straße runter. Gefälle 35%
Gehst du in eine tiefe Aktivposition ?
Ich definitiv nicht . Ich hocke mit meinem Poppes auf dem Sattel und lass einfach rollen.
Ich erwarte weder Sprünge noch Drops noch Tables oder sonst was.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. September 2018)

@Balkanbiker

Ich meinte mit holpern schon die technischen Abfahrten, nicht den Murmelbahnanteil 
Aber coole Sache, macht Laune


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Weil anstrengend. Warum soll ich eine Haltung annehmen so als würde ich einen Sprung machen, wenn nur


Es stellt für dich ja anscheinend ein unlösbares Problem dar, warum dann nicht erstmal alles ausprobieren, was geht? Klar ist sowas anstrengend, aber du willst ja nur die Abfahrt runterkommen. Ein Trail kann auch mal so lang sein und hat je nachdem auch keine Stellen, an denen du kurz mal die Beine lang machen kannst.
Im Zweifel ist es Training für nen echten Trail.

Außerdem war nicht von einer asphaltierten Straße die Rede, wie man sowas fährt, muss ja hoffe ich nicht diskutiert werden.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Weil anstrengend. Warum soll ich eine Haltung annehmen so als würde ich einen Sprung machen, wenn nur "losesgesteinauffestemuntergrund" auf mich wartet ?
> 
> Frage :
> Du fährst eine aspahltierte Straße runter. Gefälle 35%
> ...



Ich trau mich fast wetten, bei 35% Gefälle sitzen die allermeisten normalerweise nicht am Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Weil anstrengend. Warum soll ich eine Haltung annehmen so als würde ich einen Sprung machen, wenn nur "losesgesteinauffestemuntergrund" auf mich wartet ?



Hm, wenn's zu anstrengend ist, dann lass es eben und fahre nur auf Schotter rauf und auf Asphalt runter. Ich verstehe deine Motivation nicht. Eingangs hast du etwas von "ich will besser werden" geschrieben, weil's du nen etwas grob geschotterten Weg nicht runter kommst. Jetzt ist die Anwendung von normler und sinvoller Fahrtechnik zu anstrengend. Lieber setzt du auf die Einstellung des Reifendrucks?
Glaub mir, selbst wenn du ein High-End-Bike von nem Enduro-Rennfahrer-Monteur perfekt eingestellt bekommst, muss du dich etwas mühen um für dich schwere Stellen routiniert zu beherrschen.

Ach ja, aktive Position ist nicht nur bei Sprüngen zu wählen. Ich wiederhole mich da, weil scheinbar bist du da beratungsresistent.


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Besser ist dass, denn immerhin haut's dich auf die Fresse. Probier's doch einfach.
> Und der Typ springt übrigens kein Roadgap, sondern macht nen Babydrop.



Nö..Drop ist Gefälle senkrecht nach unten. Das ist ein Jump.


linfer schrieb:


> Es stellt für dich ja anscheinend ein unlösbares Problem dar, warum dann nicht erstmal alles ausprobieren, was geht? Klar ist sowas anstrengend, aber du willst ja nur die Abfahrt runterkommen. Ein Trail kann auch mal so lang sein und hat je nachdem auch keine Stellen, an denen du kurz mal die Beine lang machen kannst.
> Im Zweifel ist es Training für nen echten Trail.
> 
> Außerdem war nicht von einer asphaltierten Straße die Rede, wie man sowas fährt, muss ja hoffe ich nicht diskutiert werden.


OK, ich erkläre es dir. 
Wenn ich alle Ratschläge hier in dem Trhead befolgen würde sähe das so aus:

Ich Bremse nur mit vorne, oder Bremse nur mit hinten, oder ich Bremse mit beiden gleichzeitig. Ich lenke mit dem Hinterrad, ich lenke mit dem Vorderrad. Ich lenke garnicht und lass das Bike rollen.

Mein Luftdruck stimmt nicht, der Luftdruck ist egal.
Ich soll Hinterlastig sein, ich soll vorderlastig sein, ich soll zentral sein.

Alles hier in dem Thread.

Ich muss selektieren was mir sinnvoll erscheint.


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Hm, wenn's zu anstrengend ist, dann lass es eben und fahre nur auf Schotter rauf und auf Asphalt runter. Ich verstehe deine Motivation nicht. Eingangs hast du etwas von "ich will besser werden" geschrieben, weil's du nen etwas grob geschotterten Weg nicht runter kommst. Jetzt ist die Anwendung von normler und sinvoller Fahrtechnik zu anstrengend. Lieber setzt du auf die Einstellung des Reifendrucks?
> Glaub mir, selbst wenn du ein High-End-Bike von nem Enduro-Rennfahrer-Monteur perfekt eingestellt bekommst, muss du dich etwas mühen um für dich schwere Stellen routiniert zu beherrschen.


Das musst ja nicht du sein, der mir die Tips gibt. Sorry. Ist nicht böse gemeint. Siehe Antwort an Linfer.


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. September 2018)

Junge, du bringst da paar Sachen durcheinander. Du hast zuallererst das Szenario einer alpinen Geröllhalde mit 45° Gefälle beschrieben. Darauf zielten die ersten Hinweise ab. Dann wurde klar, es handelt sich nur um einen Schotterweg, also mussten die Tipps angepasst werden. Im großen und ganzen waren die meisten Tipps sinvoll und wenn du in der Praxis auch nur ansatzweise so viel Motivation hast, wie hier zu schreiben, dann probierst du eben in verschiedene Richtungen.



Trailjam schrieb:


> Nö..Drop ist Gefälle senkrecht nach unten. Das ist ein Jump.


Schon klar, du bist der Profi.


----------



## MrMapei (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Frage :
> Du fährst eine aspahltierte Straße runter. Gefälle 35%
> Gehst du in eine tiefe Aktivposition ?
> Ich definitiv nicht . Ich hocke mit meinem Poppes auf dem Sattel und lass einfach rollen.


Respekt


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich trau mich fast wetten, bei 35% Gefälle sitzen die allermeisten normalerweise nicht am Sattel.


Auf Asphalt ?


Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Junge, du bringst da paar Sachen durcheinander. Du hast zuallererst das Szenario einer alpinen Geröllhalde mit 45° Gefälle beschrieben. Darauf zielten die ersten Hinweise ab. Dann wurde klar, es handelt sich nur um einen Schotterweg, also mussten die Tipps angepasst werden. Im großen und ganzen waren die meisten Tipps sinvoll und wenn du in der Praxis auch nur ansatzweise so viel Motivation hast, wie hier zu schreiben, dann probierst du eben in verschiedene Richtungen.
> 
> 
> Schon klar, du bist der Profi.


Warum bist du so versessen darauf, dass ich ausgerechnet auf deine Ratschläge eingehe ?

Lass mich doch machen. Ich habe heute schon geschrieben, dass ich die Ratschläge von Excelbiker befolgen werde.
Lasst mich doch machen. Dem einzigen den es im schlimmsten Fall weh tun wird bin ich selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (10. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> ausgerechnet auf deine Ratschläge


Weil sie deckungsgleich mit den anderen sind?

Mir ist es echt schnuppe wie du den Hügel runtereierst. Aber erst um Hilfe bitten um es dann doch besser zu wissen ist leider eine gängige Erscheinung hier im Forum. Da tut es mir im Nachinein um meine Zeit leid.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Kannst aber schon so tief runter gehen, der Witz an der Aktivhaltung ist ja, das du damit mehr Federweg bekommst, dh du gehst nicht nur mit den Armen runter, sondern auch richtig in die Knie, was dir zusätzlich Federung hinten verschafft.
> 
> @Zucchi
> Wurd ja schon genug zu gesagt, aber zusätzlich verzeiht dir ein Fully deutlich mehr. Deswegen ja die Ideallinie, das Hardtail bestraft dich sofort, wenn du Bockmist baust und ob du es ausgleichen kannst, liegt dann letztendlich am Fahrkönnen. Merkst du sicher selber.
> ...


Naja, die Strecke ist zu 90% eine glatte Schotterstrecke. Er baut viele Jumps ein und macht viel Show, heizt aber mit seinem. Hardtail runter wie ein bescheuerter. Er ist immer aus dem Sattel. Wenn Du mit diesem Video eine vom Fully überzeugen willst, bei mir hat es diesen Effekt nicht. Vielmehr zeigt es mir, dass der Fahrer viel wichtiger als das Bike ist. Wobei ich nicht darauf aufgepasst habe, was er so sagt.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (10. September 2018)

Ich hab im Eingangspost gerade gelesen "ist bergauf machbar". Sry Mann aber dann musst du echt erst Fahren lernen, und zwar mit den Grundlage anfangen wenn du da dann nicht runterfahren kannst.


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Weil sie deckungsgleich mit den anderen sind?
> 
> Mir ist es echt schnuppe wie du den Hügel runtereierst. Aber erst um Hilfe bitten um es dann doch besser zu wissen ist leider eine gängige Erscheinung hier im Forum. Da tut es mir im Nachinein um meine Zeit leid.


Also Excelbiker ist in deinen Augen ein Ahnungsloser ?

Ich beherzige seine Ratschläge. Tut mir leid, wenn es dein Ego kratzt.


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Respekt


Danke


----------



## Trailjam (10. September 2018)

Sagt mal Leute, sind wir hier im Kindergarten ? Ich kann nicht auf jeden noch so guten Rat eingehen, wenn er dem Menschenverstand wiederspricht.
Ich sage nochmal, klar und deutlich. ICH WERDE DIE RATSCHLÄGE VON EXCELBIKER BEFOLGEN.

Und sorry, ich habe 0 Bock mich jetzt vor anderen zu rechtfertigen und warum und wieso. Ist doch wirklich keine Sekte hier wo man im Rudel heulen muss wie Wölfe


----------



## oeger (11. September 2018)

Das übliche Video für Hardtails in Whistler war doch sonst immer das hier: 




(und der Fahrer macht auch sicher mehr als 3 Abfahrten am Tag) Man kann auch mit einem Hardtail mehrere Tage (insbesondere) im Park Spaß haben. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ein vergleichbares Fully bergab leichter/schneller/wenigeranstrengend/... zu fahren ist.

An den TE: locker machen, hilft nicht nur beim Bewältigen der diskutierten Passage.


----------



## ExcelBiker (11. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, sind wir hier im Kindergarten ?


+1

@Trailjam , das mit der "tiefen Aktivposition" sehe ich genauso wie du. Bei der harmlosen Stelle, die du beschreibst, reicht es wirklich, ganz locker auf dem Bike zu stehen. Wenn jemand meint, da braucht's diese Gorillaposition, hat wohl zu viele Bikebravos gelesen. Da geht es dann oft um's posen .... 



Trailjam schrieb:


> Du fährst eine aspahltierte Straße runter. Gefälle 35%
> [...] Ich hocke mit meinem Poppes auf dem Sattel und lass einfach rollen.


Das nehme ich dir nicht ab. 35% ist so abartig steil, da behaupte ich, mit deinem Fahrkönnen schiebst du eher runter. Und selbst das könnte, je nach Schuhen, schwierig sein ...


----------



## Skwal (11. September 2018)

35% entsprechen 20 Grad

Nix abartig steil, kann man aber trotzdem aus dem Sattel, das fühlt sich besser an!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (11. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Und sorry, ich habe 0 Bock mich jetzt vor anderen zu rechtfertigen und warum und wieso. Ist doch wirklich keine Sekte hier wo man im Rudel heulen muss wie Wölfe


Eigentlich hattest du oben nur eine Erklärung bekommen, warum es so viele für dich teils widersprüchliche Ratschläge gab. Ansonsten musst du damit klarkommen, dass bei der Frage nach Tips selbige geliefert werden.
Wenn es dir zuviel wird, was sicherlich verständlich wäre, genügt ein allgemeines "Danke für die Tips, ich geb dann mal Rückmeldung, was für mich funktioniert hat."



Zucchi schrieb:


> Er ist immer aus dem Sattel. Wenn Du mit diesem Video eine vom Fully überzeugen willst, bei mir hat es diesen Effekt nicht. Vielmehr zeigt es mir, dass der Fahrer viel wichtiger als das Bike ist. Wobei ich nicht darauf aufgepasst habe, was er so sagt.


 
Btw, warum sollte ich dich vom Fully überzeugen wollen, aber den Unterschied zwischen einem Fully und einem Hardtail erkennen, das sollte drin sein. Schaffe ich auch, und ich fahr nur Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (11. September 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> +1
> 
> @Trailjam , das mit der "tiefen Aktivposition" sehe ich genauso wie du. Bei der harmlosen Stelle, die du beschreibst, reicht es wirklich, ganz locker auf dem Bike zu stehen. Wenn jemand meint, da braucht's diese Gorillaposition, hat wohl zu viele Bikebravos gelesen. Da geht es dann oft um's posen ....
> 
> ...



OK, vielleicht war das übertrieben, aber nicht absichtlich, sondern eher Fehleinschätzung.

Sagen wir einfach eine steile, asphaltierte Straße


----------



## Trailjam (11. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Eigentlich hattest du oben nur eine Erklärung bekommen, warum es so viele für dich teils widersprüchliche Ratschläge gab. Ansonsten musst du damit klarkommen, dass bei der Frage nach Tips selbige geliefert werden.
> Wenn es dir zuviel wird, was sicherlich verständlich wäre, genügt ein allgemeines "Danke für die Tips, ich geb dann mal Rückmeldung, was für mich funktioniert hat."
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich doch gemacht. Genau das schrieb ich ja, dass ich sobald der Druckmesser da ist, ich die Sache angehen werde.
Ich bin ja für jeden Tip dankbar,
auch @Balkanbiker
Nur muss ich halt auch selektieren was mir sinnvoll erscheint, ohne das deswegen der Hilfesteller gleich schmollt.


----------



## zichl (11. September 2018)

@Trailjam 
Ich verstehe zwar dass du dich auf die Tipps einer Person @ExcelBiker konzentrieren willst  die sind auch echt gut. Aber du solltest wirklich daran arbeiten dass du dein bike nicht verkrampft fest hältst sondern es einfach machen lässt bei solchen Abfahrten. Das bike sucht sich schon seinen Weg durch die Steine, du musst nur Obacht geben dass du nicht zu schnell rein fährst oder zu schnell wirst.


----------



## Trailjam (11. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich hab im Eingangspost gerade gelesen "ist bergauf machbar". Sry Mann aber dann musst du echt erst Fahren lernen, und zwar mit den Grundlage anfangen wenn du da dann nicht runterfahren kannst.



3x darfst du raten warum ich so eine Frage Stelle.

A) Ich bin Trailprofi und passionierter Downhiller.

B) Ich bin noch Anfänger der bisher nur Technikkurs 1 hinter sich hat.

Aber erklären kann ich den Sachverhalt trotzdem.

Beim bergauf radeln hat man weniger Druck auf dem VR, auch wenn ich auf Sattelspitze Rutsche und Oberkörper nach vorne beuge.

So ein "wegploppender Stein" ist für mich da leichter zu kompensieren, ohne das es mir das VR weghaut.


----------



## Trailjam (11. September 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> @Trailjam
> Ich verstehe zwar dass du dich auf die Tipps einer Person @ExcelBiker konzentrieren willst  die sind auch echt gut. Aber du solltest wirklich daran arbeiten dass du dein bike nicht verkrampft fest hältst sondern es einfach machen lässt bei solchen Abfahrten. Das bike sucht sich schon seinen Weg durch die Steine, du musst nur Obacht geben dass du nicht zu schnell rein fährst oder zu schnell wirst.



Jepp, da hast du Recht. Das dürfte fur mich die größte Herausforderung sein, da mir die 3 Mal "Bodenproben" nehmen noch im Kopf sind.


----------



## mlb (11. September 2018)

@Trailjam Habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber vielleicht hat es noch keiner erwähnt:
Du schreibst das Vorderrad verschiesst die Steine. Dann vermute ich mal, dass du auch genau dort hinschaust und das ist ein Fehler!
Du musst dich darauf konzentrieren und hinschauen wo die hin willst und nicht darauf wo du gerade bist. Das Rad folgt von allein und du machst automatisch keine hektischen Lenkbewegungen mehr.
Schau nach vorne und lass das Rad machen, versuche nicht jedem Stein auszuweichen. Du hast ja selbst schon geschrieben, der größte Federweg sind die Arme und Beine. Ja, das Rad verspringt vllt. auch ein bisschen, aber das ist nicht schlimm und wenn du nach vorne schaust merkst du das viel weniger.
Das ist natürlich für einen Anfänger leichter gesagt als getan, aber vielleicht übst Du das mal an Stellen wo es nicht gleich 1,5 km bergab geht.
Gabelabstimmung und Luftdruck sind zweitrangig, mit der richtigen Technik fährst Du da auch mit einem Trekkingrad mit 5 bar auf den Reifen  runter ;-)


----------



## below (11. September 2018)

100% Zustimmung und auch wenn es am Anfang Überwindung kostet muss man da durch. Das gilt ja nicht nur bei steilen Abfahrten sondern eigentlich überall. Kurven, Engstellen etc. pp

Bei meinem ersten Motorrad Sicherheitstraining waren zwei Übungen dabei, wo man Hindernisse in Schräglage überfahren musste. Ein Kantholz und einen Haufen aus einem ziemlich dicken Tau. Draufschauen ist nicht, Blick Richtung Kurvenausgang, Lenker kontrolliert - aber nicht zu fest - halten und drüber fahren. Klappt einwandfrei, auch wenn vorher jeder geglaubt hat es wär ein Scherz oder der Trainer hätte ne Macke.

Genauso bzw. ähnlich verhält es sich ja auch mit Steinen auf ner Abfahrt.


----------



## Ringmaul (11. September 2018)

_Ronin_ schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Schwachsinn sein? Schon mal ein Video gesehen wie schotterartige Steilhänge mit dem Bike gefahren werden? Wenn man sonst nicht mehr Bremsen kann muss man dass halt via Grip mim Hinterrad machen. Ausserdem empfiehlt es sich sehr wohl mit etwas Rücklage im Tiefschnee mit dem Bike zu fahren da man sonst sehr schnell über den Lenker fliegt, rede aus eigener Erfahrung...
> 
> Aber ich glaube das Nützt dem Threadstarter alles nicht weiter. Wie gesagt Bike locker unter einem arbeiten lassen und nicht verkrampfen...


Nur weil diene Technik nicht so gut ist, macht es das nicht richtiger.

Aber ja der TE muss nur Vertrauen in sein Bike entwickeln. Die Räder WOLLEN geradeaus fahren, man muss die machen und sich selbst wieder fangen lassen. Locker flockig und ganz wichtig: nach vorne schauen!


----------



## RFS_134 (11. September 2018)

oeger schrieb:


> (und der Fahrer macht auch sicher mehr als 3 Abfahrten am Tag) Man kann auch mit einem Hardtail mehrere Tage (insbesondere) im Park Spaß haben.


Klar können kann man vieles, aber warum sollte ich mir das antun? Das will ich einfach nicht, insbesondere im Park 
Und der Typ hat vllt. auch nur das Video gedreht mit dem HT und fährt sonst auch lieber mit dem Fully? Wer weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (12. September 2018)

oeger schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ein vergleichbares Fully bergab leichter/schneller/wenigeranstrengend/... zu fahren ist



auch das kommt darauf an. es gab vor jahren mal einen sehr flotten dhler der mit dem hardtail teilweise genauso schnell oder teils gar schneller unterwegs war als auf dem dh bike! unbestritten ist aber, dass er unumwunden zugab, dass das nicht gesundheitsfördernd ist ;-). will heißen, das geht ordentlich auf die knochen. außerdem braucht es dazu eine außerordentliche fahrtechnik.

um noch mal ganz generell auf das ursprungsthema retour zu kommen: alle ratschläge beiseite geschoben, gibt es immer wieder fahrsituationen die zu stürzen führen. das passiert auch pros. immer wieder. lose steine in netter anhäufung sind nie 'easy'. mich hat es vor kurzem im rennen auch geschmissen, weil ich zu schnell, out of control, in solch eine steinhalde rein bin. irgendwann hat sich dann das vorderrad 'aufgehangen' und ab ging es über den lenker!

ich wohne in einer gegend mit viel basaltsteinen, kenne den harz und seine schieferansammlungen. das problem ist, dass du nie weißt in welche richtungen sich aufeinander gestapelte steine bewegen. aber auch hier hilft, wie bei allen anderen dingen auch, regelmäßiges fahren,
sprich üben. und ja, zu langsam ist selten gut.

es schützt aber nicht davor, doch mal unsanft im gelände zu landen. man ist nie sicher davor, dass ein parameter mal nicht innerhalb der 'comfort zone' ist...


----------



## Deleted 347960 (12. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Eigentlich hattest du oben nur eine Erklärung bekommen, warum es so viele für dich teils widersprüchliche Ratschläge gab. Ansonsten musst du damit klarkommen, dass bei der Frage nach Tips selbige geliefert werden.
> Wenn es dir zuviel wird, was sicherlich verständlich wäre, genügt ein allgemeines "Danke für die Tips, ich geb dann mal Rückmeldung, was für mich funktioniert hat."
> 
> 
> ...


Tschuldigung, das mit dem "überzeugen", war in keinster Weise abwertend gemeint. Ich meine nur, dass mam in dem Film sehen konnte, dass es auf der gezeigten Strecke ebenso mit einem Hardtail runter geht, wenn manmit den Beinen ausgleicht, wobei ich eben auch die Strecke eher weniger hart von den Schlägen her gesehen, fand. Sie war steil, ja aber die Fahrbahn war, bis auf wenige stellen eine ziemlich ebene Schotterstrecke.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. September 2018)

Klar gehts runter.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (12. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Klar gehts runter.


Mit "eben" meinte ich, dass die Strecke wenige Steine hatte, "glatt" wäre vielleicht besser gewesen. Aber dann hätte vielleicht jemand an Eisglätte gedacht...


----------



## Trailjam (13. September 2018)

@ExcelBiker und @Hammer-Ali sowie alle anderen mit sinnvollen Ratschlägen.

DANKE !

Druckmesser u.a. kam heute an, heutabend war Testfahrt.
Druckmesser zeige 1,8 bar, bin runter auf 1,5.
Beim rauf radeln hab ich noch den Winzer mit Familie bei der Ernte getroffen, ihm Trauben abgeschwatzt und ihn gefragt wie der "Schotter" auf den Weg kommt. Doch dazu später mehr.

Ja, ich bin den "Schotterweg" runter gehoppelt.  ( Fahren kann man das nicht nennen) Souverän war das nicht, aber dafür, dass ich das erste Mal laufend auf die Fresse flog, bin ich ganz zufrieden.
Den Lenker hat es mir auch diesmal weggehauen, aber nur schwach und leicht zu handeln. Kein "Schotterkrümel " ploppte unter dem VR weg. Gebremst nur hinten und möglichst wenig lenken.

DANKE ..  Bin froh, dass ich wenigstens ein paar Leute hier kenne die Ahnung haben.


----------



## Trailjam (13. September 2018)

An die "dasistjanurschotterfraktion"

Ich hab den Winzer gefragt wie der Schotter auf den Weg kommt, weil "Leute im Internet" das sagten, es sei Schotter, wohlwissend, was mich erwartet.

Ich will die Antwort im exakten Wortlaut nicht wiederholen 

( Hatte was mit "Rindviecher und sch. Internet zu tun)

Aber es hat mir geholfen mehr über die Geologie hier zu erfahren. 
Die Steine gehören zu einer ehemaligen Brandungszone , der fehlende Regen bzw.
die plötzlichen Starkregen spülen sie frei.

Wer lesen und verstehen kann :
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mainzer_Becken

Aber ich gebe zu, auf Bilder sieht irgendwie alles viel harmloser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (13. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe zu, auf Bilder sieht irgendwie alles viel harmloser


Also ich finde, das sieht schon ziemlich gefährlich aus. Aber ich fahre ja auch nicht so gut, wie die meisten Foristen


----------



## zichl (13. September 2018)

Krasse Scheiße! Die 0,3 bar haben alles besser gemacht, dass du unbewusst die anderen Vorschläge ebenfalls befolgst hat mit dem Erfolg sicherlich gar nichts zu tun. Und wenn du bei so was ständig auf die Fresse fliegst dann liegt's nun mal an mehr als 0,3 bar Luftdruck.

@MrMapei Klar ist das nicht ohne, vor allem wenn man solche Untergründe nicht gewohnt ist. Es wurden ja aber auch genug Tips gegeben wie er damit umgehen kann und worauf es ankommt.


----------



## Trailjam (13. September 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Krasse Scheiße! Die 0,3 bar haben alles besser gemacht, dass du unbewusst die anderen Vorschläge ebenfalls befolgst hat mit dem Erfolg sicherlich gar nichts zu tun. Und wenn du bei so was ständig auf die Fresse fliegst dann liegt's nun mal an mehr als 0,3 bar Luftdruck.
> 
> @MrMapei Klar ist das nicht ohne, vor allem wenn man solche Untergründe nicht gewohnt ist. Es wurden ja aber auch genug Tips gegeben wie er damit umgehen kann und worauf es ankommt.


Jepp, und ich hatte mir die sinnvollen Tips ausgesucht. Und ja es hat funktioniert.
Wie gesagt, ich bin da nicht Souverän runter, aber ohne auf die Fresse zu fliegen.


----------



## Trailjam (13. September 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Also ich finde, das sieht schon ziemlich gefährlich aus. Aber ich fahre ja auch nicht so gut, wie die meisten Foristen



Lasse dich nicht blenden, ich bin sicher 70% der Foristen, vor allem die ganz "lauten" und über alles erhabene können wohl garnicht fahren.
Ansonsten hätten sie Verständnis das nicht alles so einfach ist wie es aussieht.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (13. September 2018)

Hias86 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja mit allem gerechnet, aber nicht damit.


----------



## BjL (13. September 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Also ich finde, das sieht schon ziemlich gefährlich aus. Aber ich fahre ja auch nicht so gut, wie die meisten Foristen



Verarsch den Typ auch noch


----------



## HTWolfi (14. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> An die "dasistjanurschotterfraktion"
> 
> Ich hab den Winzer gefragt wie der Schotter auf den Weg kommt, weil "Leute im Internet" das sagten, es sei Schotter, wohlwissend, was mich erwartet.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, warum du dich immer an dem völlig korrekten Begriff Schotter aufhängst. 

»*Schotter* ist zum einen ein Fachbegriff der Geowissenschaften für natürliche, überwiegend geröllführende Lockersedimente und zum anderen ein Fachbegriff des Bauwesens für grobe Gesteinskörnungen.
…
In den Geowissenschaften bezeichnet _Schotter_ ein unverfestigtes Sediment, das einen Anteil von mehr als 50 % gerundeten Gesteinskomponenten mit einem Korndurchmesser von mehr als 2 mm (sogenannte _Gerölle_) besitzt und ist damit gleichbedeutend mit dem Sedimentbegriff Kies.«
Quellangabe: Wikipdedia - Schotter​

Und hättest du deinen verlinkten Artikel selbst gelesen, dann wüsstest du:

»Zudem progradieren am Nordrand des Beckens, von der Rheinischen Masse ausgehend, fluviatile Ablagerungen ins Becken, die teilweise sehr grobklastisch ausgebildet sind und unter dem Namen _Budenheim-Formation_ (vormals _Milchquarz*schotter*_) firmieren.«
…
»Im anschließenden Pliozän (5,3–2,6 mya) erfolgten weiterhin sowohl Verwitterung und Abtragung als auch lokale, überwiegend fluviatile Sedimentation. Im Norden des Mainzer Beckens sind relativ grobkörnige Sedimente aus dem Piacenzium überliefert, die nach ihrem Typusfossil _Anancus arvernensis_ – wie _Deinotherium_ ein „Ur-Elefant“ – Arvernensis-*Schotter* genannt werden.«
Quellangabe: Wikipdedia - Mainzer Becken​
Geröll kommt in diesem Artikel genau 0 mal vor.


----------



## Trailjam (14. September 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum du dich immer an dem völlig korrekten Begriff Schotter aufhängst.
> 
> »*Schotter* ist zum einen ein Fachbegriff der Geowissenschaften für natürliche, überwiegend geröllführende Lockersedimente und zum anderen ein Fachbegriff des Bauwesens für grobe Gesteinskörnungen.
> …
> ...



Zitat aus deinem Zitat.

"Gesteinskomponenten mit einem Korndurchmesser von mehr als 2 mm (sogenannte _Gerölle_) "

Edit:  Demnach sind Schotter auch "Gerölle"

Aber um das nicht wieder ausarten zu lassen, beide Seiten haben dann wohl Recht.


----------



## luchslistig (14. September 2018)

Geröll.... Schotter..... es sind Steine!
Kleine Steine, große Steine, Kiesel.....


----------



## Anto (14. September 2018)

...und Ende im Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

